# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee2's Sweet '16 Competition

## spellbee2

*The competition begins on Sunday, January 10th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
The competition will end on Sunday, January 24th, at 8 PM.*

**NEW* Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: LIVE Score Sheet* (For some reason doesn't work in Firefox)
_I will try to keep the score sheet up to date as much as possible. Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs.
I spent 8 hours making it please love it..._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.


*TEAMS*

*Upper League*

*Earth*
	• KestrelKat
	• Raipat
	• OneUp
	• justme13
	• spellbee2
	• PKJacker

*Wind*
	• SammyTheSnake
	• cooleymd
	• imazu
	• dolphin
	• ExothermReacton

*Fire*
	• Ctharlhie
	• obfusc8
	• coolcoolcool
	• MrPriority
	• ginsan
	• Nfri

*Lower League*

*Snap*
	• jarjar
	• Pickman
	• Xtaberry
	• EnvisionReality
	• LiLeila

*Crackle*
	• shabby
	• patches
	• AstralMango
	• lunagoddess
	• SwordArtOnline

*Pop*
	• BrutalNightmare
	• NickSeagull
	• Purp3L
	• m4ra
	• Gusto


*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points*
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition (ie. a maximum of 5 tasks of the month and 7 tasks of the year).
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month (January 2016) - *15 points/task*

• Task of the Year (2016) - *20 points/task*


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points* - Expired

*Lower League:* Make a shooting star fly across the sky.

*Upper League:* Look up at the stars at night, then pick one out of the sky and put it into your hand and describe what it feels/looks like. (TOTM suggestion from imazu)

• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points*

*Lower League:* Find an oyster with a pearl inside.

*Upper League:* Find a treasure chest in a sunken ship, and get it to the surface.

*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Lower League:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Upper League:* At least 2 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*


Enemies are opposition members from your own league.
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
**NEW** Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
• 1/9/16 1:57AM - Clarified requirements for Three-Step Task choices - only Basic and Advanced Dream Control Tasks can be used.
• 1/9/16 2:14AM - Added link to Live Score Sheet. If you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs, please PM me.
• 1/9/16 8:19AM - Removed "Beginner and Intermediate only" restrictions from some tasks.

----------


## AstralMango

Woohoo! I'm going to love this!  ::movingmrgreen:: 

*Personal Goal:* 

*NEW* Go to Hogwarts and get sorted by sorting hat.
*NEW* Change the basic scenery to have everything underwater. Like an awesome underwater city.
*NEW* Go on the moon!

*Three-Step Tasks:* 

1. Fly
2. Basic summoning
3. Element manipulation

----------


## Ginsan

(Mango I'm steal-AHHEM :coughcough: borrowing your layout, it looks neat.)


Woohoo! I'm going to love this!  <--  :kappa:

*Personal Goals:* 

*NEW*
- Ride Darkhorse (a creature from my favorite novel: Legends of the Dragonrealm)
- Ride a flying creature
- Transform into a dragon
- Play the violin beautifully, it has to be beautiful to count
- Have an epic swordfight, it has to be epic to count. It needs to have at least some short distance/dbz style teleportation, superhuman athletic abilities/speed/agility, maybe even magic spells. It doesn't need to contain all of these, but you get the idea. I will be honest in my judgement of whether it was truly epic or not. It doesn't need to be 1 on 1, if I epicly slay defenseless creatures it will still count. Btw, awesome is not enough.
- Conduct an orchestra and create beautiful music
- Have a lucid dream where I am both very clear minded and is vivid for at least an hour. (subjectively an hour)
- Have a romantic/pleasant time with an attractive girl (not sex, I'm talking _luvv_)
- Watch a dragon transform into an armored night or vice versa (which happens in Legends of the Dragonrealm)
- Breathe in air for at least 30 seconds (the kind of breathing that in waking life would fill your lungs within 5 seconds)
- Drink huge amounts of water in one go. Many many liters. Way more than would kill me in waking life, waaay more.
- Put on a Hollow mask and fire a massive black Getsuga Tenshou (from the anime Bleach). And YESSS I am going to growl and scream the name of the attack as I perform it. It's going to be so badass.
- Use Rasengan (from the anime Naruto)
- Fire a Cero (from Bleach)
- Find a magical lamp and rub it to summon Cosmo and Wanda (such originality)


*Spoiler* for _What the heck is a Getsuga [email protected][email protected]?1_: 




(this is not black nor with a hollow mask, but it is to show clearly what a Getsuga is)
2 Epic Getsuga's





*Three-Step Tasks:* 

1. Fly
2. Element manipulation
3. Teleport

----------


## lunagoddess

Woohoo!  Go Team Crackle!  I'm excited  :smiley: 

Just to clarify:  Are the challenge, team, and totm tasks separate from the three step tasks?  Or do I have to include them in my three-step choices in order to get points for them?

----------


## Ginsan

> Woohoo!  Go Team Crackle!  I'm excited 
> 
> Just to clarify:  Are the challenge, team, and totm tasks separate from the three step tasks?  Or do I have to include them in my three-step choices in order to get points for them?







>  If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.



It's okay  :tongue2:

----------


## spellbee2

> Just to clarify:  Are the challenge, team, and totm tasks separate from the three step tasks?  Or do I have to include them in my three-step choices in order to get points for them?



The 3-step choices come from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks, not the Weekly Challenge, Team/Enemy, or TOTM tasks. Good question, I'll edit the OP to clarify.





> It's okay



It's fine, just for future reference PM them to me instead of posting them. Come competition time, this thread is gonna be flooded with people posting their points, so any questions would likely be lost in the mix.

----------


## cooleymd

> (Beginner & Intermediate Leagues Only)[/I] - *5 points*



since you have gone with upper and lower and have no advanced you should clarify what if any the exclusion is for some tasks for Advanced League people

3-Step
DC Summonation
DC Advanced Transformation
TELEPORT




> Upper League better mean she gets upper scale and we end up somewhere nice



New Personal Goal(s)
Find self in void but then believe that I am a'dragon'back and emerge from 'between' Pern-style
Smack a DC with my flashlight
Flip a coin and land it on Edge
Behind the back Hand Summon DC
Make it rain 'cats' and 'dogs' literally
Shrink moderator(s) to capsule size and use as supplements (will it be black and yellow stripped capsule with 2 inscribed on it, or will it be tabby-colored with a 3 inscribed guess I'll have to wait and see who's dream powers I'll absorb)

Old Personal Goal(s)
Find self in void but then punch my way out of it mine-craft-style
Pistol whip a dream-cop with their own weapon
Draw cell phone (or other device) and stretch the screen bigger

----------


## BrutalNightmare

Sooo excited! *.*

- Three-Step Tasks
 Object/DC Changing
 Fly 
 Basic Summoning 

- Personal Goals 
New:
 Visit Middle-earth

Old:
 Go to Narnia

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Three-Step Tasks

- Basic Summoning
- Interact with a DC
- Ask for advice

Personal goals:

New:
- in LD, come back to a place visited in any previous dream

----------


## LiLeila

Good luck everyone!

*Three-Step Task*
- Fly
- Telekinesis
- Eat Something

*Personal Goals*
Old:
- Go through the mirror

New:
- Change the wheather (eg. make a snow from the sky)
- Smoke a weed
- Go into space and visit a planet
- Create a home for myself (wooden house in the woods or something like that)
- Create a sound of piano and listen carefully
- Cast a spell

(I'm so uncreative!)

----------


## spellbee2

> since you have gone with upper and lower and have no advanced you should clarify what if any the exclusion is for some tasks for Advanced League people



Whoopsie. That's what I get for copying and pasting Sensei's format. There aren't any restrictions on those tasks - either league can do them. I believe I fixed the OP, as much as I can tell from my phone. I'll double check once I get on my laptop later.





> 3-Step
> DC Summonation
> DC Transformation
> DC Manipulation (mind control / telepathy)



You're in the Upper League, so 2 out of 3 have to be advanced tasks. Unless you're planning on doing Advanced Summoning or Transformation, in which case you need to specify Advanced.

----------


## obfusc8

Three step tasks
-Practice waking life hobby (do I need to specify one? In which case, riding a motorbike  :tongue2: )
-Advanced flying
-Full transformation

Goals
Old
-summon 'M' my persistent DC
-summon my motorbike (not just any bike, must be my RL one)
-snowboarding

New
-turn a DC to stone
-make a DC fall asleep

----------


## imazu

>  *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points*
> 
> *Lower League:* Make a shooting star fly across the sky.
> 
> *Upper League:* Look up at the stars at night, then pick one out of the sky and put it into your hand and describe what it feels/looks like. (TOTM suggestion from imazu)



Yay! So honored to have my suggestion featured as a challenge task! :3 Thanks spellbee!
Annnd here are my chosen tasks:

*Three-Step:*
1. Fly
2. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)
3. Full Transformation

*Personal:*
_THESE ARE ALL NEW_
- Smoke weed with H and/or Lk
- Explore underground somehow (find cave, dig tunnel, etc.)
- Have a DC take me to a new scene of their choosing

I kinda want to think of more personal goals, but I should probably stick with these until I get a couple done..
Yayyy! So excited to begin! :]

----------


## dolphin

Yay! Go wind!

*Three Step Tasks*
-Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
-Advanced Summoning
-Advanced Flying

*New Personal Goals*
-Summon somebody from DV
-Fully transform into a dolphin
-Sled down a snowy hill
-Have a pillow fight with enemy

*Old Personal Goals*
-Visit a tropical island
-Ride a dolphin
-Fly to another planet


Can't wait to start  ::teeth::

----------


## lunagoddess

> It's fine, just for future reference PM them to me instead of posting them. Come competition time, this thread is gonna be flooded with people posting their points, so any questions would likely be lost in the mix.



Thanks!  I thought I read that somewhere but couldn't find it again, so figured I would post it publicly in case others had the same question.

*Three Step Tasks*
1. Practice a hobby
2. Basic summoning
3. Object/DC changing

*New Personal Goals*
1. Go to outer space
2. Ask my higher self a question
3. Meet my childhood self
4. Have a romantic encounter

I'd also like to try for the weekly challenges and basic totms

----------


## spellbee2

Great tasks so far, everyone!

*Three-Step Tasks:*
Fly
Teleport
Element Manipulation

*Personal Goals:*
*NEW* Create a sword made of fire.
*NEW* ~Dreamer~'s dare: Ask a DC to give you an acronym and use your lexical skills in-dream.
*NEW* Become a ghost and possess a DC's body.
*NEW* Transform into a bee (spelling is optional).
*NEW* Ride a dragon.
Clone myself.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Time to do this (and better than last time)

Three-Step-Task: 
1. Super Speed
2. Element Manipulation
3. Mass Telekinesis

Interesting how I get most ideas for goals from non-lucids.

All these are new:
1. Master the labyrinth of Antara and find out what is at the end (My mind basically made up the weirdest labyrinth ever. One part seems like a dark forest, another one is a shop for office chairs with aggressive employes and another one is a riddle in that you have to push colored blocks to make a path. Should turn out interesting^^).
2. Get into the ruin near my house (Yeah, weird places everywhere in my dream world) and defeat the Cthulu guardian to claim the gold!
3. Build up or find a huge house in that most of my dream characters can live. Whenever I need people for an adventure I know where to find them!

That should be enough for two weeks. ::D:

----------


## Pickman

Hopefully this will go better for me than last time. 

Three Step Tasks:

Interact with a DC
Ask for advice
Full Transformation

Personal Goals (all new):

Do something in my workplace that would get me fired in real life
Streak in a highly inappropriate place

Do I need to be more specific with my personal tasks, or is this good enough?

----------


## Gusto

Three-Step Tasks : 
- Reality Check / Stabilization
- Interact with a Dream Character
- Ask for Advice

Personal Goals :
- Play a live gig
- Find musical ideas
- Make listenning my music to DCs

----------


## KestrelKat

Ack, I forgot I was gonna participate!!  Gotta pick my three step and personal goals!

Three-Step:
1. Telekinesis 
2. Advanced Flying
3. Time Control

Personal Goals: 
[N] Meet the Doctor in the TARDIS
[N] FLY the TARDIS
[N] Ask a DC to tell me a joke
[N] Ski down an intense slope
[N] Find Zukin and go flying with her
[N] Eat at the food stall in Spirited Away (and NOT turn into a pig)
[N] Become a Kestrel (inspired by spellbee's goals lol)

[O] Explore the Starship Enterprise
[O] Become a man and test the limits of my new body



Happy dreaming, good luck to everyone!
GO TEAM EARTH.

----------


## Ginsan

I want to add the following personal goals:

*NEW*
Put a banana in my ear
Go to the Candy Mountain
Find/summon/meet the monkey who can go anywhere. Including here.

----------


## AstralMango

First night and recall has come back. 3 points for recall.

----------


## spellbee2

*EVERYONE*

When posting your personal tasks, be sure to specify whether or not they are *new* (you've never done them before in a lucid) or *old* (you've done them at least once in a lucid, including outside of the competition).




> *New Personal Goals*
> -Have a pillow fight with enemy



That's already one of the Enemy tasks in the competition (worth a good 20 points at that), so I unfortunately can't accept it.




> *Personal Goals*
> 
> Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
> Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
> Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
> *Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition*, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.







> Three-Step Tasks : 
> - Reality Check / Stabilization
> - Interact with a Dream Character
> - Ask for Advice



You'll have to pick a different 1st task. RC/Stabilization is not allowed per the rules:




> *Three-Step Tasks*
> 
> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization*. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

----------


## MrPriority

I am going to be in quite a busy time, but I will try my best non the less!

*Three step task:*
1. Fly
2. Teleport
3. Element manipulation

*Personal goals (all new):*
1. Swim and breathe under water, then explore the ocean
2. Ask my dream what the purpose of life is
3. Visit a Japanese festival
4. Make a dream completely drawn like an anime

----------


## m4ra

Here are my three step tasks and personal goals.

*Three Step Task:* 
Interact with a Dream Character
Ask for Advice
Change Gravity

*Personal Goals*,_ all new_
Meet/get abducted by aliens
Visit spirit realm

Let's see how this goes!

----------


## Shabby

I'm really tired so forgive me if I've missed it. But how do we submit our points and achievements? Just post em here? I only recalled one dream tonight, so that would give me one point.

EDIT: Just noticed the goal thing. Sorry. As I said, really tired. =w=''

----------


## LiLeila

I don't know if last night count to the competition but as I see it is so... 
So I remember 2 full and one fragment of non-lucid dreams which is 2,5 point.

----------


## OneUp

3 Step Tasks
-Basic Summoning
-Ask For Advice
-Partial Transformation

Personal Goal
-Meet a DC I've been trying to meet since I first started LDing
-Create my own persistent world

----------


## KestrelKat

> I don't know if last night count to the competition but as I see it is so... 
> So I remember 2 full and one fragment of non-lucid dreams which is 2,5 point.



As long as it happened after 8PM on Sunday in your time zone  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> I'm really tired so forgive me if I've missed it. But how do we submit our points and achievements? Just post em here? I only recalled one dream tonight, so that would give me one point.



Yup, just post them here. But the points only count if they've been scored after 8pm your time on January 10th. I'm not sure what time zone you're in, but as long as that dream was after that time, that's fine.





> I don't know if last night count to the competition but as I see it is so... 
> So I remember 2 full and one fragment of non-lucid dreams which is 2,5 point.



As above, they have to be after 8pm on January 10th. And if you're in Poland like your profile says, last night would've been too early, but tonight's dream(s) will count.





> 3 Step Tasks
> -Basic Summoning
> -Ask For Advice
> -Partial Transformation



You're in the Upper league, so at least 2 out of 3 have to be Advanced Dream Control Tasks.

----------


## patches

Personal Goals: 

NEW Go on a painting spree and paint random objects/things/scenery/so on.
NEW Carry a pillow and blanket outside and lie under the blanket with my head on the pillow.

Three-Step Tasks: 

1. Advanced Flying
2. Full phase through big solid object
3. Teleport

----------


## Ginsan

*Point count:*

First lucid: 10 points
Flying: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points
2 normal dreams: 2 points
Step 1 of the 3-step task (flying): 5 points

*Total: 24 points*


*Spoiler* for _Journal entry_: 



Tonoght I woke up 3 times to record/recall dreams, pee and to meditate for 15-25 minutes.

I remember very little of the lucid dream, but I was sure that I was lucid and that I flew. When I woke up I was also sure that it lasted for at least 20 minutes and that I tried out a bunch of stuff but now I remember it like it was 5 minutes and I did pretty much nothing. That's unfortunate. Poor recall claims some point-victims.

I got lucid in the first 2.5 hours of the night. (but not the rest of the night, there can only be one explanation... FAIRES!!) I was outside my house on the rooftops. I think I was on an inclined rooftop once, and I went from flat rooftop to flat rooftop. I landed in my neighbor's (Jan) backyard, but there was no interaction.

Then somewhere I got in a house, my aunt and her 2 daughters came into the room and I greeted and touched them and I forgot to turn invisibility off (I don't know where this came from and I was probably not lucid btw so no points) and they got scared. I apologized and comforted my cousin.

2 Non-lucid dreams I don't need to record to get the points. Plus they're boring.




Feelsgoodman.jpeg

Getting lucid is extra tasty during a competition

----------


## Shabby

Well then, got one point for recall today (and this one actually counts, haha).

_2x Dream Fragment =_ 1 point total

*New total:* 1

*Three-step Tasks:*

1. Fly
2. Super strength
3. Time control (because it's awesome)

*Personal goals:*
-Anything in my signature
- *NEW* Go deep into the ocean
- *NEW* ONE PUNCH something to bits, or off the face of the planet
- *NEW* Visit Aincrad (from Sword Art Online) and duel... well, anything!

Thanks for having patience with me. My sleep schedule is all kinds of wonky right now.

----------


## BrutalNightmare

Dunno what was wrong with my recall today, slept for 10 hours and even did a WBTB but only remembered one dream -.-' 
So:

-*WBTB:* 2 points
-*1 regular dream:* 1 point

*Total:* 3 points

Edit: I just remembered a fragment, so: 
*
New total: 3 1/2 points*

----------


## obfusc8

Busy first night  :smiley: 

11/1/2016
-1 full dream: 1 point
-WBTB: 2 points
-First DILD of the night: 10 points
-Phase through something big. (a window): 5 points? 10 points? Not sure.
-Interacted with a DC: 2 points
-Basic summoning (motorbike(s)): 5 points
-Three Step tasks, step 1 : Practice waking life hobby (ride motorbike): 5 points + 5 points
-three step task step 2: Advanced flying: 10 points + 10 points
-partial transformation: 5 points
-task of the year unicorn task: 20 points

Total: either 80 or 85 points? Or I've completely got the wrong idea?

link - dj entry

----------


## LiLeila

> As above, they have to be after 8pm on January 10th. And if you're in Poland like your profile says, last night would've been too early, but tonight's dream(s) will count.



Ok. So those do not count. 

*First night*
6 full non-lucid dreams: 6 pt
5 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 2,5 pt
1 WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 10,5 pt
*Competition Total:* 10,5 pt

----------


## imazu

My first night's lucidity was kind of ruined by some waking life bullcrap.. so:
*First Night:*
3 NLDs (3)
WBTB (2)
1 Fragment (.5)

Night Total: 5.5
*COMP. TOTAL: 5.5*

----------


## Purp3L

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point

• Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point

• First DILD of the Night - 10 points

• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 

• Fly - 5 points

Floating awkwardly in the air counts, right?

• Teleport - 10 points

Link: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/purp...d-dream-72818/

----------


## ExothermReacton

Oh well, getting lucid is hard if you change your sleep pattern as my holidays ended yesterday but it wasn't a total fail luckily.

Remembered four non-lucids: 4 points

WBTB: 2 points

Makes a total of 6 points

----------


## lunagoddess

8 Fragments = 4
1 Full Dream = 1
WBTB (failed) = 2
3 Comments = 1

*Competition Total = 8*

----------


## Ctharlhie

WL bs, slow start: 1 fragment = 1p

----------


## spellbee2

Off to an alright start. Had a lucid, at least, though I forgot most of it after falling back asleep before journaling.

1 Fragment - *0.5 pt*
WBTB - *2 pts*
DILD - *10 pts*
RC/Stabilization - *1 pt*
Fly + 1st-Step - 5+5 = *10 pts*
Fully Phase through Solid Object - *10 pts*
Interact w/ DC - *2 pts*

*Night 1 Total - 35.5 pts*
*Competition Total - 35.5 pts*
Running total of DJ comments - 3 (not included in score)

Full dream.

----------


## dolphin

competition night #1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 NLDs-*3 points*

1st DILD-*10 points*
RC-*1 point*
Flying-*5 points*
Interact with DC-*2 points*

2nd DILD-*5 points*
RC-*1 point*
phase though solid object-*10 points*
1st of 3 step-*5 points*

night total=*42 points*
competition total=*42 points*

----------


## AstralMango

Recall was poop last night. 0 points for 0 dreams.

*Competition total:* 3

----------


## m4ra

1 dream recalled: 1 point

*Total*: 1 point 

Link to DJ/

----------


## SwordArtOnline

2x 0.5 points for fragments + 2 points for WBTB attempt

spellbee2's competition, day 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Pickman

Some fragmented recall last night.

4 fragments = 2 points.

----------


## Raipat

first night:
2 dream fragments = 1 pt
WBTB  ("failed" as the WILD-attemt only lasted seconds, let's call it a "lucid fragment"  ::D:  ) = 2 pts

----------


## Gusto

Remember Non-Lucid Fragment from 2 dreams + WBTB attempt  = 3 points.
I change my first dream goal to "time control".

----------


## KestrelKat

Actually got lucid last night once, but it's too Monday to type out the dreams, I will update for first and second nights tomorrow.  Happy dreaming y'all.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1:
10th-11th 8:00pm to 5:30pm 

 +2 WBTB 

 +6 Non-lucid dreams recalled(first bed time 6:30 then insomnia on first awakening)
    9:20 slum comparison / secret trust room / rapid eye surgery to improve REM
    12:00 minecraft like dream 
    12:40 plant sale / towels
    1:30 self driving bus / overpass / beach / human-cyber-man masks / running with lowlifes
    1:45 seek zombie killing weapons / encounter alien / fall in pool then trap alien in fridge and drown it
    3:10 car / motorcycle / bed-mobile / DVD o' Mutants


    2:20 LUCID DREAM (DILD) Maze of Doors 
    (I forgot this dream but then remembered it after 3:10 awakening)
+10 First DILD = 
 +2 Interact with DC
 +1 Reality Check & Stabilization
 +0 Summonation (Epic Multi Fail)
 +0 Meet person you known only online TOTM (FAIL)
 +0 Teleportation (Multi Fail)
    Total Lucid Time just under 1 minute

First night total 21 Points


*Spoiler* for _MAZE OF DOORS_: 



I see someone thru a door in a strange hallway, think something is wrong instinct is to walk away, then think no I'm becoming lucid (+10 first DILD of night), approach the person and tell them it is a dream (+1 DC interaction), tell them that if we both do reality check it will be best, as I hold up my hand several times half-heartedly always with 5 fingers (+2 reality check), they walk away, I tell them "oh well, it's my Lucid anyways" I rub my hands for a bit and remember the contest is on, I remember some goals, then remember the 3 step and go for behind the back hand summonation, but also remember the TOTM meet someone you only know on line.  So I begin to call someone from dreamviews name and hold my hand behind my back, I begin to move forwards hoping they will catch up and take my hand, then I tried to direct summon them in front of me after about a total of 10 seconds of this I decide that since I am in a hallway full of doors that they could be behind one of them, I double back and open many doors, eventually I go thru a side door and enter a maze of door corridors that are now small enough to see over the top of (the world has taken on some minecraft like elements at this point) I find a crystal it is a pointed blue glass one (possibly diamond minecraft sword shard) I begin to carry it and make my way back to the main hall and attempt using doors to door-teleport but lost lucidity.  Total time about 1 minute

----------


## Shabby

WBTB = 2 points
1 point for recall

NEW total = 4 points

----------


## Ginsan

1 fragment, 5 dreams, wbtb

points before tonight: 24   now I have 31.5 points, yay

mmkay now I just need a good lucid to go with this recall.

Another new personal goal: become small and walk around in the forest

----------


## Ctharlhie

2nd Night:

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



 I am walking down the street when i notice a white rabbit in the road. A car is coming towards it, and it swerves to hit the rabbit. The rabbit dodges and I shout out at the driver, only to see that the driver is another rabbit. I RC (+1) and become lucid (1st DILD of the night +10). Alice (Mia Wasikowska from the Tim Burton Alice in Wonderland movie) appears and I decide to make the rabbit huge so we can ride it. I throw my hand out at the rabbit and will it to grow. It expands to about 15 feet and becomes anime-esque/cartoonish (changing a DC +5) Me and Alice get on and go hopping off. An adventure semi-LD ensues and my lucidity and recall fades.




WBTB = 2p
1st LD of the night = 10p
RC = 1p
Changing a DC's size = 5p
2 NLDs recalled = 2 p
*Total = 20p
Grand total = 21p*

----------


## Ctharlhie

@Spellbee; major props on the live scoresheet, man. It is comprehensive af

----------


## Pickman

Still fragmented, but some lucidity:

WBTB Success:  2 points
2 non-lucid dreams:  2 points
First DILD:  10 points
First WILD:  10 points
Second DILD:  5 points

Total:  29 points

DJ link:  Action on a building site. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I guess kicking a DC into the ocean doesn't count 'Interacting with a DC'?

----------


## NickSeagull

2 non-lucids, 1 fragment

----------


## LiLeila

*Second night*
6 full non-lucid dreams: 6 pt
3 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 1,5 pt

*Total:* 7,5 pt
*Competition Total:* 18 pt

----------


## obfusc8

Last night
-1 nd - 1 point
-WBTB - 2 points
-First DILD - 10 points
-Week 1 challenge (upper) - 20 points
-Interact with a DC - 2 points

night total: 35 
overall total: 120

Full DJ entry

----------


## patches

Day 1:

1 fragment - 0.5 points

Day 2:

4 fragments - 2 points

----------


## BrutalNightmare

Remember one non-lucid dream. Had an alarm for WBTB but didn't hear it xD so, just 1 point.

----------


## AstralMango

2 dreams + 2 fragments = 3 points. 

4 DJ comments (so far) = 1 point.

*Competition total: 7*

----------


## spellbee2

3 Non-lucids last night. They weren't even that interesting either...  :Sad: 

Night 2 Total - *3 pts*
*Competition Total - 38.5 pts*
Running DJ Comment Total - *3* (not included in score)

----------


## Nfri

1. night
1f - 0,5p

2. night
2d - 2p

*total = 2,5p*

Three step tasks: 1. fly 2. mass telekinesis 3. teleport
Personal goal: Use new way to teleport

----------


## lunagoddess

5 Fragments
3 Full dreams
1 WBTB (failed)
3 Comments

*2nd Night Total = 8.5*
*Competition Total = 16.5*

----------


## dolphin

My subconscious really decided to troll me tonight!  ::hrm:: 

Competition night #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 NLDs-*2 points*

1st DILD-*10 points*
RC-*1 point*
Flying-*5 points*
DC interaction-*2 points*
total-*18 points*

1st WILD-*10 points*
Basic Summon-*5 points*
DC interaction-*2 points*
total-*17 points*

night total-*37 points*
competition total-*79 points*

----------


## Ctharlhie

Seeing as I haven't done so already, I'll take the opportunity to choose my tasks now.

3-Step Tasks
1. Stabilise
2. Teleport
3. Advanced flying

Personal tasks
Old: summon my (possible) dream guide/anima recurring figure "Blessy" 
New: revisit a location from the previous night's non-lucid dreams

----------


## Raipat

2nd night:

2 fragments full of day residue = 1 pts
WBTB (successful) = 2 pts
WILD = 10p


*Spoiler* for _bonfire at the lake_: 




After I returned to bed, I exit the dark void to go to one of my favourite dream places: a little lake with a flint waterside. I will a little bonfire onto the flint stone surface just to sit next to it and watch it burn. As I slept badly until the WBTB I use this quiet and peaceful place to recover and collect energy by observing the flames, the burning wood and feeling the warmth of the fire. I planned to do some more stuff afterwards, but eventually just lose lucid consciousness and drift into non-LD dreams that I don't remember.

----------


## imazu

My subC really helped out here, or at least provided very little resistance.

*Second Night:*
1 NLD (1)
WBTB (2)
DILD (10)
RC (1)
TOTM (15)
Basic Summon (5)
Interact w/ DC (2)
New Personal (15)
1st 3-Step (5)
Fly (5)

*Spoiler* for _>>DJ<<_: 




Not sure what triggers me, but I suddenly "notice" I'm lucid. I do a nose RC and feel the air go through, then head out to find H & Lk for my personal goal (smoke weed w/ them). I expect them to be around every corner. The first place I look is inside a nearby gas station. They aren't in there so I turn to leave and there they are, coming in through the doors. Lk has a lit joint and takes a quick, hard drag as he strides quickly towards me. He hands it to me and rushes off to the bathroom. H is still standing in the doorway. He looks like his scrawny college self but he's wearing clothes like some of the people around here do: grey hoodie with thick, hunter's-camo jacket over top, baggy blue-jeans stuffed into the tops of bulky, simple brown work boots (Lk just looked like his normal self from a few days ago). I take a big, long hit of the joint and keep inhaling until I feel the tingly smoke fill my lungs entirely, then I hand it over to H. As I hold in my hit he takes a few teeny tiny puffs while leaning over to scrape hardened mud off of one boot with his other hand. Finally, I exhale and feel lightheaded for just a moment until the buzz settles over my body, spreading from my chest up my neck and down my arms and torso. My eyes feel a little tight, too, and I can't stop grinning. I get super excited about completing goals and I just fly all crazy like out the doors (not phasing unfortunately). My excitement is too much and the dream ends.


Night Total: 61
*COMP. TOTAL: 66.5*

----------


## Gusto

2nd night :
2 NLD fragments.
subtotal = 4 points.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2:
11th-12th 8:00pm to 5:30pm

 +2 WBTB 

 +5 Non-lucid dreams recalled(first bed time 10:00)
    11:45p restaurant / no cloths / Alien warehouse / kill aliens / try kill wolf / street
    1:30a strange apt / take thatch for roof / neighbor is Adam Sandler / Missile warehouse / mourn the dead / wash hair / faux contest
    3:00a dwarf in hot-air balloon / police attack / slice em dice em & crush em slaughter
    4:00a pointless minecraft world dig a block fill it in
    4:24a McDonalds food replacement / broken elevator / awesome bird show / fluffy (bird)dogs

Night Total 7 points

Contest Total 28

----------


## KestrelKat

Alright, let's get these points rolling!

*Day 1:*

2 NLDs [2 pts]
1 LD [10 pts]
TOTM [15 pts]
Flying [5 pts]
Full Transformation [10 pts]
Old Goal [10 pts]
Interact with DC [2 pts]
Night Total: *54 pts*


*Day 2:* 

1 NLD [1 pt]
1 LD [10 pts]
Flying [5 pts]
failed WBTB [2 pts]
Night Total: *18 pts*


*Competition Subtotal: 72 pts*
Both teh DJs


Three Step Progress:
[ ] Telekinesis
[ ] Advanced Flying
[ ] Time Control

Personal Goals:
[N] Meet the Doctor in the TARDIS
[N] FLY the TARDIS
[N] Ask a DC to tell me a joke
[N] Ski down an intense slope
[N] Find Zukin and go flying with her
[N] Eat at the food stall in Spirited Away (and NOT turn into a pig)
[N] Become a Kestrel (inspired by spellbee's goals lol)

[O] Explore the Starship Enterprise
[O] Become a man and test the limits of my new body


GO TEAM EARTH!
Also dude that score-sheet is awesome!

----------


## cooleymd

> @Spellbee; major props on the live scoresheet, man. *It is comprehensive af*



Ctharlhie how can you say that 'comprehensive' it gives no clue as to week 2 goals  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> 3-Step Tasks
> 1. Stabilise
> 2. Teleport
> 3. Advanced flying



You'll have to pick a different 1st task. RC/Stabilization is not allowed per the rules:





> *Three-Step Tasks*
> 
> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization*. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.








> Ctharlhie how can you say that 'comprehensive' it gives no clue as to week 2 goals  he he



Don't worry, I don't even know what the week 2 goals will be. I'll be rushing around on night 7 trying to figure something out like  :Oh noes:

----------


## Ginsan

*Point count:*

First lucid: 10 
Second lucid: 5
DC interaction: 2 
WBTB: 2 
3 normal dreams and 1 fragment: 3.5
Tonight's total: 22.5
*Old total: 31.5

New total: 54*


*Spoiler* for _Journal entry_: 



I got lucid even as the dream was forming. vision was still vague and i just appeared in an open field with buildings kind of forming in the backround? and then i woke up, it was like a 5 second lucid dream

Another short one: I was at my aunt's house in turkey and i walked outside, expected or hoped for my cousin but 2 aunts were there. I kissed one and soon after the dream ended. (ewww i kissed her)

non-lucids:
3 dreams 1 fragment




I want to change the third of my 3-step task into "full transformation."  (btw, I've done nr1 already which was flying and nr 2 is element manipulation, yet to be done)

----------


## Raipat

3rd night:
1 dream recall = 1pt
WBTB ("failed" in the spirit of this competition, just slept again and dreamt but hit my personal incubation goal) = 2pt

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3:
12th-13th 8:00pm to 5:00am

+2 WBTB (pretty much a fail)
+.5 Fragment (midnight-ish)
+1 NonLucid dream recalled 
    1:30a mincraft dream / pre-dug exit / doubleback

Night Total 3.5 points

I went to sleep late and then actually woke by alarm at 1:30a and never went back to sleep, also my computer rebooted taking some of the nights electronic dream journal with it  :smiley: , tonight I won't even get home until after 8:00pm so I don't expect much tonight, I usually do well on weekends tho, I was thinking of taking off the next two Fridays to increase napping all weekend, but I guess its a 3 day weekend this week as it is Maybe I'll take next Friday off for a strong finish  :smiley: 

Contest Total 31.5

----------


## lunagoddess

2 full dreams = 2
WBTB = 2
3 comments = 1

3rd Night Total = 5
*Competition Total = 21.5*

----------


## ExothermReacton

I will sum up both of the last nights as I had no time to do that yesterday.

Night 2:

Remembered 4 non-lucids: 4 points
WBTB: 2 points
First DILD: 10 points
Stabilization: 1 points

Night 3:

Remembered 3 non-lucids: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 2+3 total: 22 points

Comp total: 28 points

Dream Journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/exot...emories-72869/

----------


## imazu

Had a NLD then WBTB then DILD leading to several FAs, one of which was another DILD. Did the week 1 challenge task! (w/ hilarious results) Lucid parts are below..

*Third Night:*
3NLDs (3)
1Fragment (.5)
WBTB (2)
DILD (10)
RC (1)
Challenge Task (20)
Fly (5)
2nd DILD (5)

*Spoiler* for _Luciditay_: 



E keeps waking up and coming into my room and it's bugging the crap out of me. This situation is so perplexing that I think, "I bet this is a dream." I do a nose RC before going outside and thinking hard about what goals I want to do next. It takes me a second but I finally think of the challenge task! It's not quite dark outside, looks like deep sunset though. I look up and some stars are barely visible. I try to act casual as I reach out and pluck one from the sky. I look at it, finding it in my OTHER hand, oddly enough. It's all gooey, looking and feeling exactly like a booger. I pinch it between my thumb and forefinger, amused, before flicking it away. I fly off, hoping to wake myself up to record. I end up in a blurry chain of FAs, one of which became a DILD. I find myself in a spooky, dark house at night and the level of fear makes me RC. I am barely in this one at all before I FA again.


Night Total: 46.5
*COMP. TOTAL: 113*
_____________________________________________

Now a goal update!~
*3-Step:*
1. Fly
2. Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object
3. Full Transformation
*
Personal (all NEW):*
- Smoke weed w/ H & Lk
- Explore underground somehow (dig or find cave?)
- Have a DC take me to a new scene of their choosing
- Grow male genitalia and examine/experiment (inspired by KestrelKat :P)

----------


## LiLeila

*Third night*
9 full non-lucid dreams: 9 pt
10 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 5 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 16 pt
*Competition Total:* 34 pt 


*Spoiler* for _Damn you, WBTB! And no LD!_: 









edit: I just remembered another fragment of non-lucid dream... so +0,5 pt (Total: 16,5, Comp. total: 34,5).

----------


## dolphin

So close with the tasks, yet so far away. I'm learning, though! I'll get it!

competition night #3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 NLDs-*2 points*

1st DILD-*10 points*
teleport-*10 points*
dream total-*20 points*

DILD-*5 points*
RC-*1 point*
basic summon-*5 points*
personal goal (summon somebody from DV)-*15 points*
dream total-*26 points*

night total-*48 points*
competition total-*127 points*

----------


## AstralMango

2 dreams plus a WBTB = 4 points.

Total: 11.

----------


## spellbee2

2 fragments and a WBTB for me. A disappointing night.

Night 3 total - *3 pts*
*Competition total - 41.5 pts*
DJ Comments - *3* (not included in score)

----------


## patches

Day 3:

3 non-lucids - 3 points
2 fragments - 1 point

----------


## Ctharlhie

> You'll have to pick a different 1st task. RC/Stabilization is not allowed per the rules



Ok I'll substitute it with interacting with a DC in that case.

Night 3:

2 Dreams recalled = 2p
*Grand total: 23p*

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Yesterday's entry was late, so here are the entries for days 2 and 3:

competition days 2 and 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Pickman

No lucidity, but recall iis getting better:

2 full dreams:  2 points
1 fragment: 0.5 points

Total:  2.5 points

----------


## Purp3L

• I Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points

• First DILD of the Night - 10 points

• Fly - 5 points

18 points.

Grand Total: 47

----------


## KestrelKat

Ugh, only two NLDs last night...
Not even gonna bother with with post formatting for that one lol

New competition score: 74

----------


## Pickman

Last night, all I got was two fragments.  Not my best effort.

2 fragments = 1 point.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

competition day 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Not much for today  :Sad:

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4:
13th-14th 8:00pm to 5:00am

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

  1:20a hard times / resource register / tassel-hats 
  4:00a kid splat / evade / broken umbrella / apocyaplyse evacuation / Monsters Inc CIA
  5:00a resources / supplies

Night Total +5

Contest Total 36.5

at one point in the 4:00 dream in the 'evade' portion I was saying "it isn't real, it isn't real", then saying "thinking it isn't real doesn't make it not real" (Maybe I should have reality tested)

----------


## LiLeila

*Fourth night*
3 full non-lucid dreams: 3 pt
10 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 5 pt (so many short dreams so probably these are all fragments)
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

+ 0,5 pt from yesterday




> edit: I just remembered another fragment of non-lucid dream... so +0,5 pt (Total: 16,5, Comp. total: 34,5).



so

*Total:* 10 pt
*Competition Total:* 44,5 pt

----------


## Shabby

Currently at the airport so have to make this quick. 

2 full dreams recalled: 2 pt
5 fragments: 2.5 pt
4.5 pts total. 

Not doing too well so far. But I'll be able to score more the next few days as life quiets down a bit.

----------


## obfusc8

Day 3
-3 frags: 1.5points
wbtb: 2 points
-1 dild : 10 points? (it was really short and kinda crap, since it faded too quickly to do anything, do those count still?) 

night total 13.5

Day 4
-1 nd: 1 point
wbtb: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Phase through an object: 10 points
advanced flying: 10 points
-dunno if messing about with the clouds and turning them into a giant 'chimera' counts as anything?

night total: 34 points

overall total: 167.5?

dj entry link for both nights

----------


## imazu

Nearly lost this one by being bad and sleeping after it!!! DD: Need to get a grip on that.

*Fourth Night:*
2NLDs (2)
WBTB (2)
DILD (10)
Interact w/ DC (2)
3-Step #2 (10)
Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object (10)
Personal NEW (15)

*Spoiler* for _DeeJay_: 



I become suddenly and vividly lucid in my house with C nearby. It's quite bright inside (b/c of the new lightbulbs.. lol) but totally overcast outside. I don't have much clarity of memory, despite the realness of the dream, so my first instinct is to just leave and go have random fun. C gets upset at me, worrying I'll go and do something he won't like. We argue for a bit as the visual clarity fades some, then I finally say, "Just come with me then!" I think he argues against that too for a second until I just give up on reconciling with him and turn to phase out. I face the window which is mostly covered by blinds and press my face against it. I can barely see, but I focus on what I can, using that to pull me through to the outside. This concentration raises my mental clarity and I am able to recall a personal goal: to have a DC take me somewhere of their choosing. I turn around with a grin and C is floating there in the air right in front of me, having followed me like he tends to do. I ask him to take me somewhere and I follow him as he sinks back to the ground and gets into the car (haha, silly little human :3). H joins us out of nowhere and he and I get into the back seat. C begins driving us somewhere while H talks to me. He's explaining something and I remember it being very clear and concise and sensible, but I went back to sleep after waking from this (BAD BAD BAD D:<) soooo I don't remember what it was. I know we also talk about where we're possibly going and what we should do when we get there. We never get out of the car, but the landscape changes all around us. The last time I look out, it's a very pink sunrise across wide open fields with low hills in the distance. There might be some cows. Oh and (for personal remembrance) H looks like a slightly younger version of himself (chinstrap) and is wearing thick, black-rimmed glasses and a dark hoodie. There was more I think but my recall is poor-ish :(


Night Total: 46
*COMP. TOTAL: 159*
_____________________________________________

*3-Step:*
1. Fly
2. Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object
3. Full Transformation

*Personal (all NEW):*
- Smoke weed w/ H & Lk
- Explore underground somehow (dig or find cave?)
- Have a DC take me to a new scene of their choosing
- Grow male genitalia and examine/experiment (inspired by KestrelKat :P)

----------


## MrPriority

Very busy so far, barely get 6 hours of sleep  :Sad:  But I have more time for sleeping for the weekend.

Better late then never:

*Night 1:*
0 Dreams
0 Points
0 Luck *Sigh*

*Night 2:*
2 Dreams
1 fragment
2.5 Points
*New total: 2.5*

*Night 3:*
1 dream
1 point
*New total: 3.5*

*Night 4:* 
1 Dream
1 point
*New total: 4.5*

Gonna do some serious WBTB's in the weekend!

----------


## ExothermReacton

Missed out lucidity again sadly. Still got 1 1/2 weeks though, right? ::D: 

Night 4:

3 non-lucids: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 4 total: 5 points

Comp total: 33 points

----------


## Ginsan

3 fragments, 5 dreams, 6.5 points.
and a wbtb so i got 8.5 points

*8.5 + 54 = 62.5 <-- new total*





> Missed out lucidity again sadly.



The story of my life... These past 4 days  :tongue2:   We must be strong!! And patient!! And take the failures with grace... :/

----------


## dolphin

Lucidity engine broke down. Hopefully I can fix it fast to keep up with my competition  :tongue2: 

2 fragments-*1 point*
2 NLDs-*2 points*
night total-*3 points*
competition total-*130 points*

----------


## imazu

> Lucidity engine broke down. Hopefully I can fix it fast to keep up with my competition



Aw man! I know what you mean.. I feel like mine might be running on fumes right now haha XD

----------


## lunagoddess

2 dreams = 2 points
3 fragments = 1.5

*night total = 3.5*
*competition total = 25*

----------


## ExothermReacton

> The story of my life... These past 4 days   We must be strong!! And patient!! And take the failures with grace... :/



Very true! Lucid dreaming is about passion after all and giving up somehow doesn't fit into that.^^
Whenever I start lucid dreaming again I need a few days to reach my former standards. This time I want to get better actually and not just get as good as before. :Cheeky:

----------


## Nfri

3. night
0p

4. night
3d - 3p
wbtb - 2p

*total = 2,5 + 5 = 7,5p*

----------


## spellbee2

Doubled my score last night.

WBTB - *2 pts*
First DILD - *10 pts
*RC/Stabilization - *1 pt*
Flying - *5 pts*
First WILD - *10 pts*
Teleport - *10 pts*
2nd Step - *10 pts*
1 NLD - *1 pt*

Night 4 Total - *49 pts*
*Competition Total - 90.5 pts*
DJ Comments - *3* (not included in score)

Full Dream(s).

Also, gonna be sending out PMs today to everyone who hasn't posted anything yet.

----------


## BrutalNightmare

3rd night:

*1 non-lucid dream* - 1 point
*3 fragments* - 1.5 points
*WBTB* - 2 points

4th night:

*1 fragment* - 0.5 points
*WBTB* - 2 points

Competition Total: 11,5 points

----------


## Ginsan

I'd like to add 3 *NEW* personal goals:

-hoverboard   (verb)
-get an idea by holding something burning over my head (inspired by cosmo getting an idea by holding a candle over his head)
-make Cosmo laugh (easiest goal ever)
-have a do-over watch and redo something (like here https://youtu.be/YEQ3mpsK6Yg?t=903)

----------


## AstralMango

Remembered 1 dream and a fragment. +1.5 points.

*Total: 12.5*

----------


## Raipat

4th Night: restful sleep but failure of recall and lucidity.
1 fragment

Three step Task:
- teleport to a lake
- hover or walk over the water
- turn the water into ice, then transform myself into a penguin an skate on it

I'd specify some personal goals:
- (new) summon a member of my German dream group and talk to him or her
- (new) look into a mirror and make it display another person's dream
- (new) enter the dream by going through the mirror
- (new) verify content of the dream in WL

----------


## KestrelKat

*Day 4:*

1 NLD [1 pt]
1st LD [10 pts]
RC [1 pt]
Flying [5 pts]
Fully Phase Through B.S.O. [10 pts]
Interact with DC [2 pts]
DC Manipulation [5 pts]
Telekinesis [5 pts] + 1st 3-Step [5 pts]
2nd LD [5 pts]
RC [1 pt]
Jedi Mind Tricks [5 pts]
Interact with DCs [2 pts]
Flying [5 pts]
Fully Phase Through B.S.O. [10 pts]
Failed TOTY [0 pts]


Night Total: *72 pts* 
(this doesn't count as a chain, correct?  Since they were two unrelated dreams?  Let me know if I need to change my points)

*Competition Subtotal: 146 pts*
The DJ


Three Step Progress:
[X] Telekinesis
[ ] Advanced Flying
[ ] Time Control

Personal Goals:
[N] Meet the Doctor in the TARDIS
[N] FLY the TARDIS
[N] Ask a DC to tell me a joke
[N] Ski down an intense slope
[N] Find Zukin and go flying with her
[N] Eat at the food stall in Spirited Away (and NOT turn into a pig)
[N] Become a Kestrel (inspired by spellbee's goals lol)

[O] Explore the Starship Enterprise
[O] Become a man and test the limits of my new body


GO TEAM EARTH!

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I've been out of my tree on stress recently and have only just realised the competition had already started! Aaaaah!

3 steps:
1 Fly
2 advanced summoning
3 time manipulation

Personal tasks:
Ask a monk for insight (new, lucid dare)
Kiss the Queen (new, lucid dare)
Kung fu! (New)
Lucid shrooms (new)
Watch Harriet grow into adulthood (ideally overcoming my subconscious and remembering that the adult female before me is ineligible for sexytimes!) (New)
Become a woman with all the requisite bits - sexytimes optional (new)

I'll revisit these when I'm properly awake!
(And proof read, because autocorrect!)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## spellbee2

Stealing Adding some other people's personal tasks because they're awesome.

*NEW* Grow into a giant and destroy a city
*NEW* Use a hoverboard (the actual hovering one, not the segway thingy)
(old) Change into a female, with associated parts.





> Day 3
> -1 dild : 10 points? (it was really short and kinda crap, since it faded too quickly to do anything, do those count still?)



Yup, a lucid is a lucid - no matter how long or vivid it is.





> Day 4
> -dunno if messing about with the clouds and turning them into a giant 'chimera' counts as anything?



Transforming the clouds is pretty noteworthy, I'd say that falls under the "Unspecified Dream Control" for 5 points. That gives you a Day 4 total of 39 and an overall total of 172.5.




> Three step Task:
> - teleport to a lake
> - hover or walk over the water
> - turn the water into ice, then transform myself into a penguin an skate on it



That's actually more specific than you have to be. You can generalize it to "Teleport, Flying, Full Transformation" if you want, or something similar as long as at least 2 are advanced.

----------


## Shabby

Came home today. Think the next few days should be worth more points! 

WBTB = 2 pts
Recall: 1 dream, 1 fragment = 1.5 pts

3.5 pts

----------


## KestrelKat

lol, "with associated parts" hehehe

Recall was absolute shit for me last night, so I don't have anything to report D:
Maybe I can nap later today and get some points for today but as it is now, my points stand as they are XD

----------


## LiLeila

*Fifth night*
2 full non-lucid dreams: 2 pt
5 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 2,5 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 6,5 pt
*Competition Total:* 51 pt

*trying to don't be frustrated because of no lucidity*
*and the waking up million times because of the construction of the road behind the window*

----------


## obfusc8

Late night, not much sleep... and couldn't get back to sleep after my WBTB  :Sad: 

Night 5
-fragment: .5 point
2x ND: 2 points
WBTB (failed): 2 points


night: 4.5 pts
overall: 177pts

dj entry

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-*1 point*
2 NLDs-*2 points*

night total-*3 points*
competition total-*133 points*

----------


## lunagoddess

full dream = 1 points

*night total = 1*
*competition total = 26*
-_-

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Night of 14th - first night I actually had any brain space to think about the competition due to stress! I'm delighted that I've actually had a not bad first night! Let's see if I can begin to catch up with the rest of the mob who've got a head start!  ::-P: 

DJ entry: Spellbee Competition Night 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Tonight's points:
Induction / Recall
WBTB - _2 points_
1 DILD - _10 points_
1 NLD fragment - _1/2 point_

Basic Dream control
Reality check - _1 point_ (breathing underwater)
Fly - _5 points_

Three steps
step 1, flying - _5 points_

Night total: *23.5 points*
Competition runing total: *23.5 points*

SammyTheSnake

----------


## spellbee2

Woo! Welcome to the party, Sammy!

I, for one, had a sucky night last night...

1 fragment - *0.5 pts*
1 dream - *1 pt*
WBTB -* 2 pts*

Night 5 Total - *3.5 pts*
*Competition Total - 94 pts*
DJ Comments - *3* (Not included in score)

----------


## BrutalNightmare

Poor dream recall tonight.. just a fragment.

*Competition total:* 12 points

----------


## patches

Day 4:

1 fragment - 0.5 points

Day 5:

1 fragment - 0.5 points
1 full non-lucid - 1 point

----------


## AstralMango

2 dreams + a WBTB = 4 points.

*Competition total: 16.5*

----------


## ExothermReacton

3 non-lucids: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 5 total: 5 points

Competition total: 38 points

Guess I am going to do a "hard" WBTB this night.

----------


## Raipat

5th night:

1 NLD: 1pt
WBTB (success): 2pts
1st WILD of the night: 10pts
fun with mirrors in the forest - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
advanced summoning 10 pts

night total: 23pts.

cheats used: 1 capsule lucidimine at WBTB

----------


## jarjar

I've been sick and kind of lazy the ever since the competition started. Last night I decided to stop being lazy and this is what resulted. Train Yard and K-Pop gang

I have a few more fragments that I recorded with audio. I'll write them in my DJ as soon as I can.

----------


## Pickman

No luck last night, but I haven't been getting as much sleep as I should.

Best I could manage was one dream = 1 point.

----------


## cooleymd

> *and the waking up million times because of the construction of the road behind the window*



Well that explains how you have so many dream fragments, 
*soon begins the weekend* when I'll be lucky If I can get to sleep 7-9 times before I lose all ability to sleep
lately I have been trying to wake 5 times per night but usually only managed 4.

but the Calm before the storm is almost over soon comes Hurricane force *WIND* I predict Category 2-3 (lucid dreams)
after that I'll enter the eye of the storm, but then as the last weekend dawns hopefully the Eye-Wall of *WIND* will come ashore flooding the night with dreams  :smiley: 


Day 5:
14th-15th 8:00pm to 5:30am

+2 WBTB

+1 Fragments (11:30p, 12:45a)
+3 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

2:35 candy / shopping
4:20 coworkers / unwnated promotion / winery / securty section
5:10 rushing about

Night Total +6
Contest total 42.5

----------


## KestrelKat

Oh, I keep forgetting points for wbtb. I'll update for the tomorrow morning.  I'm at home for the weekend and I always seem to dream better while here so tonight should be a good night!

----------


## Ginsan

Point count:

First lucid: 10
DC interaction: 2 
WBTB: 2 
6 normal dreams and 4 fragment: 8
Tonight's total: 22
Old total: 62.5

New total: 84.5


*Spoiler* for _lucid dream_: 



i was in turkey we were eating with no table (cloth on the floor as is normal in that part of turkey) and there was a girl (i know who) and i embraced her from the side. she had lots of hair and i felt more hair than her on my cheek, i also caressed her cheek, less hair now but still hair. then she got up and went to the kitchen (when cleaning the table) and when she came back her eye color changed to black (normal black, not demon like, only the middle of her eye) and then she just changed into a friend of me. then i wanted to go flying (i was only barely lucid this entire time, sometimes not even lucid) but he didnt want me to go and we talked for a few seconds and the dream ended. (i dont remember eating so no points for that)

----------


## BrutalNightmare

Recalled one non-lucid dream tonight.

*Competition Total:* 13 points

----------


## Shabby

*Finally!* I broke my dry spell. Can I be part of the cool kids club now? 
It was really short and I almost chained it, but it's a lot of progress so I don't care either way.


Recall: 1 NLD Fragment = *0.5 pts*
First DILD of the night = *10 pts*
WBTB = *2 pts*
Reality Check = *1 pt*

*Total points* earned tonight = *13.5 pts*

More than doubled my score! Even though I didn't really get to do anything, I'm happy with my performance tonight.
Link to DJ Entry here: Very very short lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

Night 6
1 ND : 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
1st DILD: 10 points
Advanced flying: 10 points
Shrinking: ?? 5 points?
Chain: 2 points
1st WILD: 10 points (well, DEILD... possibly it's only 5 points for reentering? IDK)

It was a case of too many goals... I wanted to shapeshift, and do another TOTY, and couldn't really remember them...
And then there was a dream after that which I forgot. Doh!  :tongue2: 

Night total: 40 points

Overall: 217 points ish?  :smiley: 

dj link

----------


## ExothermReacton

The morning hours on weekends are extremely powerful. Wish it would be the same on other days.^^

Night 5:

2 non-lucid: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
First DILD: 10 points
Second DILD: 5 points
First WILD: 10 points
Change Gravity: 5 points

Night 5 total: 34 points

Competition total: 72 points

Dream Journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/exot...-lucids-72926/

----------


## imazu

No lucidity since last entry, here's the combined stuff from the last two nights

7NLDS (7)
4Fragments (2)
2WBTB (4)

2-Night Total: 13
*COMP. TOTAL: 172*

----------


## KestrelKat

I had a great night!  Got a lot of things done and will update shortly (probably after lunch)

It must be the long weekend ;D I'm able to sleep as much as I need without worrying about how often I'm waking up XD

----------


## coolcoolcool

Glassbreakflyscape - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I must do more dream journalling online as I have all my dreams written on paper

Congratulations on breaking the dryspell

Let's get this competition started

----------


## dolphin

competition night #6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 NLDs-*2 points*

DILD-*10 points*
flying-*5 points*
advanced summon-*10 points*
2nd of 3 step tasks-*10 points*
dream total-*35 points*

night total-*37 points*
competition total-*170 points*

In my dream, I called for a dolphin to appear behind my back, but 2 dolphins appeared; one in front of me and one behind me. The one in front of me, a 20+foot orca was an advanced summon but the one behind me, a 5 foot bottlenose was a basic summon. I figured I got points for the advanced summon, even though it appeared in a different way than I intended.

----------


## lunagoddess

2 dreams = 2 points

*competition total = 28*

----------


## Pickman

To my amazement, I actually managed a DILD despite crappy sleep last night: 

2 fragments = 1 point
DILD = 10 points
Total = 11 points

Meeting the neighbours (by breaking and entering their homes) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

If only I remembered to do any of the tasks.

----------


## patches

Day 6:

2 fragments - 1 point
1 full non-lucid - 1 point

----------


## spellbee2

Parents said they were gonna get me up early, so I didn't try for a WBTB. Then they didn't get me up early, so I slept late. Meaning they cost me at least 2 points, and probably some quality lucids, since I was having some long dreams last night.

3 dreams - *3 pts*

Night 6 Total - *3 pts*
*Competition Total - 97 pts*
DJ Comments - *3* (not included in score)

Fair warning, I won't be updating the scoresheet for a good portion of the day tomorrow, since I'll be driving back to college for 12 hours. So don't be alarmed if it's not up to date.






> Night 6
> 1 ND : 1 point
> WBTB: 2 points
> 1st DILD: 10 points
> Advanced flying: 10 points
> Shrinking: ?? 5 points?
> Chain: 2 points
> 1st WILD: 10 points (well, DEILD... possibly it's only 5 points for reentering? IDK)



Shrinking counts as full transformation (I know, since I did it once last comp), so that's 10 points.

Since you chained the non-lucid FA into the lucid DEILD, that counts 10 points for the WILD, but not the 2 points for the chain (chaining would be going from lucid to lucid).

EDIT: That gives you your 3rd step, apparently  :Cheeky:  So +15 points.

So that gives you 58 points for the night, and a competition total of 235 points.

----------


## obfusc8

> Shrinking counts as full transformation (I know, since I did it once last comp), so that's 10 points.



Er... oh, cool. So that's inadvertedly finished my three step task?  :Rock out:  Noob win!

----------


## LiLeila

*Sixth night*
3 full non-lucid dreams: 3 pt
6 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 3 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 8 pt
*Competition Total:* 59 pt

Again I had obvious signs which should remind me of lucidity but nooo... My mind is just blind to them.





> Well that explains how you have so many dream fragments, 
> *soon begins the weekend* when I'll be lucky If I can get to sleep 7-9 times before I lose all ability to sleep
> lately I have been trying to wake 5 times per night but usually only managed 4.



Probably, but before that I also remembered many of them. And disturbed sleep is a bad sleep, I wouldn't do it on purpose - it's masochistic, man :P

----------


## AstralMango

Had a bit of insomnia last night. I was watching Harry Potter so I didn't wind down like I wanted to.

1 dream = 1 point.
*
Total: 17.5*

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Competition night 6 (night of friday 15th)
2 fragments - _1 point_
WBTB - _2 points_

Night total: *3 points*
Competition running total: *26.5 points*

DJ entry: Spellbe2's competition night 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

SammyTheSnake

----------


## SwordArtOnline

competition day 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Recall is kill /temporarily/

----------


## Raipat

Night 6:
only 4 fragments

----------


## cooleymd

LiLeila:

On the weekend its more like napping...  The more you sleep the shorter your cycles are and the more likely you are to wake completely naturally.

However, I actually practiced forced sleep disruption on the Friday night before the competition:
result a Lucid  :smiley:  number 1,000,000 in binary anyway  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:  in decimal only number 64.

It is natural to wake briefly after every dream, but usually you'll just fall right back asleep, but if you drink liquids before bed and all night on awakening it will help. (also if your Serotonin levels are higher you'll tend to wake, but also you might have a harder time getting back to sleep).

-----

Shrinking = Full Transformation, 
I didn't know I had much transforming power, but I can usually shrink / grow at will in lucids.
I guess DC Shrinking will equal Full DC Transformation then, and I was gonna waste time transforming them into Candice Swanepol (stupid me)

Transformation.jpg

-----

15th-16th 8:00pm to 5:30pm (I don't think I'll wake before 8)
Day 6

+2 WBTB

+.5 Fragment (8:30p)

+5 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

11:45p Sunken Yard / Weird Drain
12:30a Street Riot / Smack & Tear / Wallet Trouble / Fish Bowl O' Purple Crystals
 1:45a Double Blond / Sink Laundry / Bus / Kittywampus Houses
 3:30a Name Confusion / Lack of Leadership / Chaos
 5:10a Golf Promotion / Time Replay / Dental Work / Adjustable Fiber Bike / 

 6:00a LUCID DREAM (DILD) Bridge O Rabbit Cars
(Lucid for all of 2+ seconds)
+10 First DILD 
+0 (What) Stabilization
+0 Mind Control (Couldn't even get them to turn their lights on by flashing mine)
+0 Transformation (I didn't turn the cars into rabbits)
+0 Banishment (I didn't make my car disappear)

Night Total +17.5
Competition Total 60 points


*Spoiler* for _Bridge O Rabbit Cars_: 



I was driving North towards Sunrise Bridge near twilight when I spot a Bus behind me.  I figure why put mileage on a car when I have a bus pass so I pull over into the bus stop but then I realize I can't leave the car here the Bus was pulling in behind me tho.  I decide to drive to the last bus stop before the bridge and drive onto the sidewalk / bike trail, the scene was super vivid.  I decide this idea was stupid and start to drive across the bridge, it gets dark super fast as I enter the Canyon I see a car ahead with head light but no tail lights, I flash my lights at him.  Then I notice another car with no lights at all weaving about beside him then it just starts hopping, and hops right into the median and becomes a rabbit.  I make a U-Turn in the canyon somehow (not likely in the real world) and drive the other way, I see lots of cars turning into rabbits, then my car disappears, I begin to suspect this is a dream, I begin to think things are representing other things and suddenly a tree (or was it a light pole) becomes a giant dandelion seed head.  I look down and the road is made of grass and the car is gone I'm just hovering along, I say to my self I am dreaming (+10 FIRST DILD) then I try to get my hands together to rub them (+0 FAIL) but my real hands are moving in the bed.  Estimated pre-lucid time 3-5 seconds, estimated lucid time 2-3 seconds

----------


## KestrelKat

*Day 6:*

1 NLD [1 pt]
DILD [10 pts]
RC [1 pt]
Advanced Flying [10 pts] + 2nd 3-Step [10 pts]
Time Control [10 pts] + 3rd 3-Step [15 pts]
Week One Challenge Task [20 pts]
Basic Summoning [5 pts]
Meet 2 Teammates [10 pts]
Meet 2 Enemies [8 pts]
TOTM (meet someone you only know online IWL [15 pts]
Interact with DCs [2 pts]
WBTB [2 pts]


Night Total: *119 pts* 

*Competition Subtotal: 265 pts*
The DJ


Three Step Progress:
[X] Telekinesis
[X] Advanced Flying
[X] Time Control

Personal Goals:
[N] Meet the Doctor in the TARDIS
[N] FLY the TARDIS
[N] Ask a DC to tell me a joke
[N] Ski down an intense slope
[N] Find Zukin and go flying with her
[N] Eat at the food stall in Spirited Away (and NOT turn into a pig)
[N] Become a Kestrel (inspired by spellbee's goals lol)

[O] Explore the Starship Enterprise
[O] Become a man and test the limits of my new body


GO TEAM EARTH!

----------


## LiLeila

*Seventh night*
1 full non-lucid dreams: 1 pt
1 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 0,5 pt

*Total:* 1,5 pt
*Competition Total:* 60,5 pt

Less than 4h sleep tonight :c WBTB just resulted in waking up early.





> However, I actually practiced forced sleep disruption on the Friday night before the competition:
> result a Lucid number 1,000,000 in binary anyway he he in decimal only number 64.
> 
> It is natural to wake briefly after every dream, but usually you'll just fall right back asleep, but if you drink liquids before bed and all night on awakening it will help. (also if your Serotonin levels are higher you'll tend to wake, but also you might have a harder time getting back to sleep).



Congratulations then! That's a big anniversary :P

I know, sometimes I wake up like that naturally. But when I'm trying to focus on LD (WILD, MILD, mantra, anything) then I can't fall asleep again. So I don't know if this is method for everyone (or maybe I just have too many trash in my head and/or I'm expecting too much on the beginning).

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Competition day 7: I DID IT - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I did it! 36 points claimed, and the first of the three tasks done.

----------


## Ginsan

I slept about 4 hours last night and I remembered 2 fragments and 1 dream.

84.5+2=86.5 

>.>

edit: okay ginsan. Let's not despair. YES I CAN   I'm going to MAKE MY DREAMS LUCID


*Spoiler* for _Yes._:

----------


## obfusc8

Night 7
-1 fragment: .5 point
3x ND: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points
1st DILD: 10 points
2x DILD: 5 points + 5 points

First DILD
TOTY (Phoenix): 20 points
create/fire magical energy manipulation: 10 points
climbing up a wall like spiderman: 5 points?
phase through an object: 10 points

2nd DILD
"interact" with a dc: 2 points  :Hi baby: 
personal goal (new) (make dc fall asleep): 15 points
personal goal (old) (turn dc to stone): 10 points (I had it listed as new, but think I did it before while lucid.)
basic summoning (motorbikes): 5 points

3rd dild
-rc: 1 point
interact with a dc: 2 points
TOTM fail.

night total: 105.5 phew
total: 235 + 105.5 = 340.5
C'mon team FIRE! 

dj link

I'd like to start a new 3 step task -
Super strength
Teleport
Advanced object changing.

And some new goals... but I haven't thought of them yet.

----------


## Raipat

7th night

3 NLD = 3pts.

Are there points for stupid false awakenings and ambiguous RCs?  ::D: 
Tonight I had a FA which I nearly caught, but instead of a clear result, a nose-pinch RC gave me nosebleeding which I dealt with and lost critical thinking over it, dreaming a boring morning until I really woke up...

----------


## NickSeagull

This night stats:
1 non-lucid, 1 fragment

1 DILD:

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




I'm in front of my house, a group of kids is standing near me looking at my house and whispering something, I go behind them and try to listen. They turn around and look at me and start walking away down the street (it is a small one), I follow them to the end of the street, they run away in a random direction. I turn around and start walking to my house again. My neighbor's door is open and a really bright blinding light is coming out of the door.

- This cannot be true, I'm dreaming

Aaaand... my alarm rings and I wake up  :Pissed:

----------


## Shabby

Today I only got 1.5 pts, from recall.

----------


## lunagoddess

5 fragments
2 full dreams

*night total = 4.5*
*competition total = 32.5*

----------


## patches

Day 7:

2 fragments - 1 point

----------


## AstralMango

5 fragments = 2.5 points.

*Total: 20*

----------


## dolphin

Still hardly any dream control but at least I'm back on track in terms of lucidity.

3 NLDs-*3 points*

competition day #7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD-*10 points*
flying-*5 points*
phase through solid object-*10 points*
dream total-*25 points*

DILD-*10 points*
flying-*5 points*
dream total-*15 points*

night total-*43 points*
competition total-*213 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys, I'm currently typing this on my phone from a gas station in North Carolina. It's been a long day, driving 12 hours on literally zero sleep, but I'm using my data to post this because in all the hustle of packing and driving, I forgot some very important announcements.

First of all, the Week 1 Challenge deadline was supposed to be Sunday the 17th at 8pm. However, I never told anyone, and by now some of our participants in different time zones are already past this deadline.  so in the interest of fairness, I've decided to extend the deadline for the Week 1 Challenge to *Monday the 18th at 8pm*, after which the Week 2 Challenge will become active. Of course, I'm sure you're all curious as to what the Week 2 Challenge is…

Lower: Find an oyster with a pearl inside.

Upper: Find a treasure chest in a sunken ship, and get it to the surface.

Again, these have to be done after Monday at 8pm your time to score points.

In addition, everyone now has the option to pick 3 new tasks for the 3-step Task, whether you have completed all of them or not. However, if you haven't completed all three steps from the first week, you will forfeit any remaining points available from your first three steps (in other words, you'll be starting back at step 1 for 5 points). The choice is yours - it’s worth less at first, but worth potentially more in total. Of course, if you already completed all three, it's definitely in your best interest to pick 3 new ones.

The deadline for picking your new 3-step Tasks (if you decide to) is *Tuesday, 8pm*. After that, you're stuck with whatever tasks you already have left (you can still change them at any time of course, but you won't be able to restart at step 1 after that date.) As for what tasks to pick, you can use the same ones you already did, or pick different ones - but the same league requirements still apply (Upper still has to have 2 or more advanced).

I'll update the score sheet and the OP after I get to my destination and take a nap. Here's hoping for some incredible REM rebound after my all-nighter...

----------


## LiLeila

I don't know if I get this right but I'll choose 3 new task anyway (as I understand is a better option):

*Three-Step Task for 2nd week*
1. Use an Electronic Device
2. Basic Summoning
3. Change Gravity

----------


## ExothermReacton

Too lazy to do anything useful with my WBTB tonight so no lucids. D:

3 non-lucids: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 7 total: 5 points

Competition total: 77 points

----------


## Gusto

Night 3 : 1 dream fragment (0,5)
Night 4 : 1 dream fragment (0,5)
Night 5, 6, 7 = no dream recall :/ was too much focused on my projects, and gone to bed late.
Subtotal = 5 points

----------


## coolcoolcool

Thehill - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...cid-dares.html i will create a portal in my dream

----------


## Pickman

To my complete surprise, I had another couple of lucids last night.  I hope I can keep this up:

2 dreams:  2 points
First DILD:  10 points
Second DILD:  5 points
First Dream Control Task (Interact with a DC):  2 points + 5 points 

Total:  24 points

Weird eighties toy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Purp3L

I had remembered a full dream, a fragment, and I had an LD, so for today: 11.5 points.

Yesterday: 5 dream fragments. 2.5

Remaining dreams I didn't get to add onto this due to having no access to internet: 3

17 points.

It's about time I start to step up and set goals for myself, otherwise everyone'll leave me in the dust.

Tasks I'd like to complete.

 Full Transformation - 10 points

 Element Manipulation - 10 points 

 Mass Telekinesis - 10 points


Personal Tasks: 

 Fight the SP shadow ghost

 Turn into a super saiyan

 Use Gear 4th

 LD for 10 minutes

DJ:

*Spoiler* for __: 



I was sitting and playing a game with chris and then I realized I was dreaming, but I wasn't sure, but I jumped up and started to beat the crap out of him, punching him and doing moves in the game, spinning elbows to his face and all. Then the dream went black. Guess I was too excited. Haha.


I was walking with Jaylen, Chris, Layla and someone else, when we came across a lady in a room at a hotel looking place. It was a small room with a screen door, similar to the one over my grandma's house, and she was using a vending machine. It looked like she was doing voodoo to get a candy bar. I remember walking away anyway until I realized they all stopped to watch the lady perform some 'voodoo', so I came back, peeked in once again and had asked her if it worked as she grabbed the candy bar. She came out and said no, laughing. We continued walking and we came across an open door. There were two guys sitting on a couch and another person sitting across from them. The couch was oddly close to the door. A few of the people I was walking with stopped and started asking questions. I'm assuming the questions were about borrowing footballs because later we got two of them. While asking them the questions I saw a hispanic lady without a shirt walking with pink underwear from the back of the house and talking to them, ignoring us. I was secretly hoping she would warn us that she had been kidnapped because she was obviously underage due to her height and flat chest. I remember looking back down at the porch stairs, seeing all of the sandals and shoes of these people, then I looked back up and she had fully grown breasts. (noting this, not because I'm a pervert, but because it might help me identify things in dreams later on with accuracy.) I told Chris and Jaylen if they wouldn't hurry up I would kill them. A guy in the room with dirty blonde hair turned to look at me because of what I said. A chubby black guy and skinny medium height white guy come out with two footballs, I remember him tossing me one of them, telling me to play catch. The football was oddly flat and when I gripped it, it caved into itself. I thought about the airpump that I had at home, thinking about getting more air in the football. I walked into the street with them and tossed it. He tossed it back and I don't remember much more.


I was walking down the street and it seemed that cars were trying to kill me. I was on the grass, about to cross the street, when a black jeep tried to swerve into me so I backed up and I looked at him like he was crazy and I started to run into the street so I wouldn't wait for another car to swerve into me. I ran past the yellow double lines in the street and I had seen a car coming. I started running faster and I ran up to a building that seemed out of place.

----------


## imazu

Got lucid again, but didn't remember any goals..

*Seventh Night:*
3NLDS (3)
WBTB (2)
DILD (10)
Interact w/DC (2)
Telekinesis (5)
Fly (5)
*Spoiler* for _Yup._: 



I remember starting to WILD, but I lose consciousness quickly. I start off in my house and there's a party going on. M, my dad and B are there. M gives me a warm hug when he greets me, my dad annoys me until I give him a stern speech, and B and I just get along as usual. It slowly and pleasantly dawns on me that I'm dreaming as I go outside with some chick who I suspect is a certain blogger. I ask her and she cheerily confirms. She looks a lot like Elsa from Frozen with holly berries adorning her hair and clothing. I begin helping her move stuff from the back yard to the front; it looks like big grey pieces of a mattress. I realize I can use my powers to help out, so I start carrying the pieces using telekinesis. After a bit, my lucidity rises a bit further and I realize I could be doing something a lot cooler: exploring. I fly off towards the center of town where and awesome party parade is going on. There's a huge sign mounted on some buildings that says something which is like 10 letters long. Everything has a carnival vibe, kinda like Mardi-Gras. I land in a sea of balloons which are being carried down the narrow, lively street. The city feels old and foreign, I like it. I march through the crowd, seeking J, 'til I find her with some other friends of ours. We talk and hang out until the dream ends.


Night Total: 27
*COMP. TOTAL: 199*

----------


## cooleymd

16th-17th 8:00pm to 8:00pm
Day 7

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

11:30p faux neighbor / model home
1:35a TV / Military Base / Hotel
2:00a bad credentials / bus repair
3:25a survivor speech / coalition government / hotel kid / dog / shrink ray items
4:00a underground storage / safety precautions / control procedures
5:45a walk to museum / bathing suit curtain / light reactive clovers / toy motorcycles
7:20a tapirs at the river / documentary on clay and bricks / construction site collapse / cheese, chips and bacon sandwiches / double date / canadian border arrests

Night Total +9
Contest Total 69 points (hopefully I'll dream about my score tonight)

No Lucids but many great moments:

The clovers were awesome looking and as light struck them popped open and thru the surface of the tiny puddles they were in, I said to myself "I'll probably dream about this tonight" (sooner than I thought obviously)

The tapirs were great some were babies  :smiley:  one attacked my brother but only wrestled with him

The sandwiches were delicious if a bit impossible to eat what with chips curled between the bread cemented with cheese and crisp crumbly bacon on top

----------


## KestrelKat

Will update my points for today later, but picking new 3-Step tasks in case I get lucid tonight:

1: Advanced Summoning
2: Fully Phase through B.S.O.
3: Mass Telekinesis

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, I believe I caught up with all the points I missed while I was gone. Let me know if you see any discrepancies.

As for my Night 7... I managed one fragment during my nap. So *+0.5* points to me. But my eyes are burning and my brain is basically shutting off, so that may be a promising sign for tomorrow's progress.

----------


## Ginsan

New three-Step Tasks: 

1. Basic summoning
2. Element manipulation
3. Full transformation

I could have gone with flying again, but that's boring. Not the flying, but to get free points like that. Let's summon something. (which is a slight challenge because I will have to remember to do that)

I remembered 1 fragment and 1 full dream, so I have 88 points now.

----------


## LiLeila

*Eighth night*
5 full non-lucid dreams: 5 pt
7 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 3,5 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 10,5 pt
*Competition Total:* 71 pt

So much not lucid... :c

----------


## Pickman

No luck last night, just a failed WBTB attempt:

WBTB fail: 2 points
2 full non-lucid dreams:2 dreams
Total:  4 points

----------


## imazu

K, so no lucidity last night buy my subC incubated a whole lot of penis for me.. lmao

*Eighth Night:*
1 NLD (1)
2 Fragments (1)
WBTB (2)

Night Total: 4
*COMP. TOTAL: 203*
________________________________________________

Guess I'll go ahead and update my 3-Step b/c I don't think I'll be able to pull off the Full Transformation..

*3-Step Wk 2:*
1. Fly
2. Fully Phase
3. Advanced Telekinesis
*
Personal Goals:*
- Smoke weed w/ H & Lk
- Explore underground somehow (dig or find cave?)
- Have a DC take me to a new scene of their choosing
- Grow male genitalia and examine/experiment (inspired by KestrelKat :P)

----------


## obfusc8

Night 8
3 frags: 1.5points
wbtb: 2 points
1st DILD: 10 points
basic flying: 5 points
super strength: 5 points
first of 3 step task: 5 points

night total: 28.5
overall total: 340.5 + 28.5 = 369

dj link

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-*4 points*

competition night #8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-*10 points*
use ordinary object for dream control (bike)-*5 points*
flying-*5 points*
teleporting-*10 points*
bonus totm-*15 points*
time control-*10 points*
dream total-*55 points*

night total-*59 points*
competition total-*272 points*

*new 3 step tasks*
advanced summoning
time control
full transformation

----------


## spellbee2

2 NLDs - *2 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Night 8 Total - *4 pts*
*Competition Total - 101.5*
DJ Comments - *4* (Not included in score)

Week 2 3-step
1. Teleport
2. Fully Phase through B.S.O.
3. Super Strength






> RC : 1 point
> Additional stabilization : 1 point
> ...
> Full transformation : 10 points
> (not sure if this one  counts. I turned into a giant (like in my one of my personal goals) and it worked, but the effect was gone after a while when I didn't think about it actively. I put this one as full transformation since shrinking was put there too. You be the judge, spellbee2)



The transformation's fine for 10 points, but RC and Stabilization are the same category, so they only count once per dream. So you got 33 points for the night.

----------


## patches

Day 8:

3 fragments - 1.5 points
1 full non-lucid - 1 point

----------


## lunagoddess

1 full dream

*competition total = 33.5*

----------


## AstralMango

1 dream = 1 point.

*Total: 21*

----------


## Raipat

Night 8

2 NLD = 2pts
WBTB (failed) = 2pts

----------


## PKJacker

So I was actually trying to go for lucid dreams to complete goals, but I pretty much forgot all the different point things.

Lucid dream buying 4 loko
Lucid dream skiing and turning a skier into a chicken And changing a sign
Lucid dream just skiing on the ground cause fun
Lucid dream of going on a bridge then doing a handstand and jumping headfirst into a river to part it half in a cool way

Also had a NLD of some spider lady

So about .5 for frag 2 for failed wbtb, 40 for total lucids (all were through wbtb),

----------


## cooleymd

17th-18th 8:00pm to 8:00pm
Day 8 (seemed like day 7 because of 3 day weekend)  :smiley: 

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

11:20p Boat Moorings / Electric Knife
1:30a Mistrust Foreign Dignitary / Suspicious Border (had been watching Reign)
2:50a Class / Motorcycle / notes crushed
4:10a Weird dream mapping device
5:40a pharmacy / shower / ?Thomas? the Tank (with flame thrower) Engine vs. Dragon
6:30a inside spreadsheet / reading dream journals / smash hand thru wall to escape cell
7:00a warehouse/ trains / call someone but heard their convo / farmer isolationist vs Police
3:20p dreamed about journaling 
6:15p bad data / couch change / planning to shop / false awakening

8:00a LUCID DREAM (DILD) Sky World
+10 First DILD
+1 Stabilization
+5 Summonation/Transformation (not sure which to gain clothing)
+5 Invulnerability

Night Total +32
Competition Total 101 points


*Spoiler* for _Sky World_: 



Lots of non lucid before lucid began.  I was at work doing some sort of half application half game, testers needed to test it.  Then I was on a train and some girls I supposedly knew they started to make out with each other just as the train pulled away, I was smashing on the back window of the train trying to get out when all of the sudden computerized voice said "Break-in".  Then the driver announced the train would be making an unscheduled stop between stations.  Lots of people were running from the train towards other transit, I was trying to convince those around me, "let's say it was one of them" (who was smashing window) pointing at someone running away.  I couldn't climb out of the place the train stopped but eventually made it to a bus stop,  I was half dressed and trying to stitch up some pants, with a bag on my lap, 3 women were laughing at me.  Finally repaired pants but they wouldn't fit and tore back apart.  No bus but suddenly I was at a weird station with like pods for each person, people were getting in, it should have left, but it waited for me, when I got in their was like mist and a voice telling me "welcome to the cryogenic insertion system".  Then injected into my mind was a group of others and a Narrator telling us we we're being inserted into the minds of some alien civilization to act as servants.  There was some food and then some medicines, I was trying to mix the medicines but it was like a thousand step process with various cauldrons, I realized I was having trouble pouring them because I was on a bed.  "This is a dream" (+10 First DILD) I rubbed my hands together (+1 Stabilize) I saw a door and wanted to go thru it but again wasn't dressed I Summoned/Transformed into clothing (+5 whichever) I open the door and outside I'm in an absurd Sky World, I see an opening between some sky scrappers and think I can jump to prove invulnerability, but it looks an infinite ways down and If I can't fly I'll lose the dream.  Luckily there are all sorts of balconies hanging off of dozens of buildings I see a pool on one I might be able to hop to.  I leap down 40 feet then another 50  (+5 Invulnerability) then some more slamming hard into each deck.  I spot what look like people (tiny from so far above) but when I jump down they are living peg people and living wooden toy animals the quadruped ones are all walking about twisting their head to look at the Giant (me), I saw a door that was around my size and tried to reach it but woke up.  Estimated lucid time about 1 minute

----------


## Pickman

I lucked out again last night:

WBTB:  2 points
First DILD:  10 points
Second DILD:  5 points
2 Fragments:  1 points
Interact with DC:  2 points

Total:  20 points

Science Class/Mages in Red Robes - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ginsan

1 dream and 1 fragment, 88+1.5=89.5    

I'm sorry team fire. I can't seem to figure out this thing called "sleep". I hope I'll do it right before this competition ends  :smiley:

----------


## LiLeila

*Ninth night*
3 full non-lucid dreams: 3 pt
4 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 2 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 7 pt
*Competition Total:* 78 pt

----------


## obfusc8

Night 9
2 ND: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
1st DILD: 10 points
2nd DILD: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
practice waking life hobby (ride motorbike): 5 points
teleport: 10 points
2nd 3-step-tatsk: 10 points
week challenge advanced: 20 points
dc manipulation: 5 points

night total: 71
overall total:369 + 71 = 440

dj link

----------


## PKJacker

Had a lucid dream where I turned myself into a tree and used my roots to walk around and interact with stuff, then I also deleted a mountain in order to get those advanced desummoning points.
Also had a nld about meeting my friends at a restaurant, then trying to race them somewhere while some guy tried to trap me which ended in his death and me waking up when I regrouped with my friends.

So 1 for nld, 10 for ld and 15 for the other stuff.

----------


## dolphin

I tried to induce a WILD but it ended up keeping me awake for the rest of the night. I better stick with auto-suggestion.

3 NLDs-*3 points*

competition total-*275 points*

----------


## AstralMango

3 dreams, 1 fragment, and a WBTB = 5.5.
*
Total: 26.5*

----------


## lunagoddess

2 dreams
2 fragments

*competition total = 36.5*

----------


## imazu

More goals completed.. non-lucidly.

*Ninth Night:*
3NLDs (3)
WBTB (2)

Night Total: 5
*COMP. TOTAL: 208*

----------


## Purp3L

2 Full Dreams: 2 points

Dream Fragment: .5 points

2.5 points

----------


## Shabby

1.5 points for recall
2 points for WBTB

3.5 pts earned tonight

----------


## ExothermReacton

Had at least some very vivid dreams and was close to lucidity, but just close.

Both Night 8 and 9:
6 non-lucids: 6 points
2 WBTBs: 4 points

Night 8 and 9 total: 10 points

Competition total: 87 points

----------


## Gusto

Night 8 : no dream recall
Night 9 : DILD, the 8th LD on my life  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley: 
Spellbee2's Sweet '16 Competition - Night 9 DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

RC = 1
DILD = 10
Fly = 5
interracting with people = 2
subtotal = 23

----------


## Raipat

9th night
2 NLD, 2pts

nothing special, stressful dayjob mehtime

----------


## cooleymd

18th-19th 8:00pm to 8:00pm
Day 9  

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

2:20a Tunnels & Turns (minecraft like) / Argumentative People
4:05a German vs Angalo Conflict / Prisoner Executions (instead of exchange)
5:00a(larm) Sale of Mansion / Classification of Dreams

Night Total +5
Contest Total 106 Points

I guess I'll stick with Summonation/Transformation(DC)/Teleportation
since Hand Summonation is my current highest goal
and DC transformation is a necessary remedy in case you catch one you'd want to throw back
hopefully If I get this far Door-Teleportation will be advanced enough  :smiley: 


I am taking the day off work on Friday to...

*wind up the Wind for d'Win*

----------


## spellbee2

Night 9

1 Fragment - *0.5 pts*
2 Non-lucids - *2 pts*
DILD - *10 pts*
Super Strength - *5 pts*
Lucid Chain - *2 pts*

Night 9 Total - *19.5 pts*
*Competition Total - 121 pts*
DJ Comments - *4* (Not included in score)

DJ Entry.

----------


## Pickman

WBTB fail: 2 points
2 full dreams:  2 points
2 fragments: 1 point

Total:  5 points

----------


## cooleymd

19th-20th 8:00pm to 5:00am (no sleep til after 8PM tonight)
Day 10  

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid dreams recalled

1:25a Chemicals 
3:14a Shopping Cart Skating / Dentist Office / Fish Reserve / Turtle & Rock Fish & Sea Plants / Lock Picking Church Library

+0 tons of visions / halucinations  but couldn't get back to sleep  :smiley: 
almost able to summon things in the visions tho (thru expectation)

Night Total +4
Contest Total 110 Points

----------


## LiLeila

*Tenth night*
4 full non-lucid dreams: 4 pt
6 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 3 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 9 pt
*Competition Total:* 87 pt

----------


## imazu

Welp, no lucids last night!

*Tenth Night:*
2NLDs (2)
WBTB (2)

Night Total: 4
*COMP. TOTAL: 212*

----------


## Shabby

1.5 points for recall today. No succes with the lucids sadly

----------


## obfusc8

Despite a late night I managed a good 7 hours. Couple of long, vivid dreams but no lucids. I skipped WBTB as well.

Tenth night
2 NDs: 2 points

Total: 442

new goal
-drive a tank through a city

----------


## lunagoddess

4 full dreams
2 fragments

*competition totsl = 41.5*

----------


## KestrelKat

*Day 7:*

4 NLD [4 pts]
WBTB Fail [2 pts]

Night Total: *6 pts* 



*Day 8:*

1 NLD [1 pts]
WBTB [2 pts]
1 LD [10 pts]
RC [1 pt] 
Dog Color Change [5 pts]

Night Total: *19 pts* 



*Day 9:*

1 NLD [1 pt]
WBTB Fail [2 pts]

Night Total: *6 pts* 



*Day 10:*

WBTB [2 pts]
1 LD [10 pts]
RC [1 pt]
Advanced Summoning [10 pts] + 1st 3-Step [5 pts]
Fully Phase Through B.S.O. [10 pts] + 2nd 3-Step [10 pts]
Advanced Flying [10 pts]
Teleport [10 pts]
Interact with DC [2 pts]
TOTY Success [20 pts]
New Goal [15 pts]

Night Total: *105 pts* 


*Competition Subtotal: 401 pts*
The DJ


Three Step Progress:
[X] Advanced Summoning
[X] Fully Phase Through B.S.O.
[ ] Mass Telekinesis

Personal Goals:
[N] Meet the Doctor in the TARDIS
[N] FLY the TARDIS
[N] Ask a DC to tell me a joke
[N] Ski down an intense slope
[N] Find Zukin and go flying with her
[N] Eat at the food stall in Spirited Away (and NOT turn into a pig)
[N] Become a Kestrel (inspired by spellbee's goals lol)

[O] Explore the Starship Enterprise
[O] Become a man and test the limits of my new body


GO TEAM EARTH!

----------


## AstralMango

I woke up for a WBTB, but then I got insomnia. So dream recall isn't the best.

6 fragments, WBTB = 5 points.

*Total: 31.5*

----------


## dolphin

My sleep troubles continued tonight but I managed a short LD.

competition night #10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-*10 points*
basic summon-*5 points*
dc interaction-*2 points*
dream total-*17 points*

competition total-*292 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Had 3 pretty long, vivid dreams last night, but lucidity was evading my grasp - especially when my watch reading "3:89" was totally normal...

3 NLDs - *3 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Night 10 Total - *5 pts*
*Competition Total - 126 pts*
DJ Comments - *5* (Not Included in score)

----------


## KestrelKat

3:89... the time you missed a great chance D:

----------


## Raipat

nothing at all, not much sleep, much work.

----------


## Ginsan

3 frag
3 dreams

89.5 + 4.5 = 94 points

woo see me go. team earth and team wind, are you seeing this? you better get your act together if you still want to win :sarcasm:

----------


## Gusto

night 10 : no dream recall.
night 11 : 2 fragments (1 point)
3rd comment posted on DJ (1 point)
sub = 25

----------


## obfusc8

Night 11
2 frags: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
1st DILD: 10 points
Flying: 5 points
Advanced object changing (10x assault rifles -> water pistols): 10 points
3rd 3-step-task: 15 points

night total: 33 points
overall total: 475 points

dj link

----------


## LiLeila

*Eleventh night*
4 full non-lucid dreams: 4 pt
4 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 2 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 8 pt
*Competition Total:* 95 pt

Really hate those fragments and waking up few times in the morning. Time to sleep more at night.

----------


## lunagoddess

6 fragments
1 dream

*competition total = 45.5*

----------


## Raipat

nothing again. Only a few hours of sleep and I bet getting out of bed several times to hit a snoring colleaugue with whom I have to share a hotel room hard with a pillow does not award points for "WBTB"  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I got my sleep back on track. Happy sleep!

5 NLDs-*5 points*

competition night #11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-*10 points*
use everyday object for dream control (stuffed dolphin)-*5 points*
flying-*5 points*
advanced summon-*10 points*
time control-*10 points*
1st of 3 step-*5 points*
2nd of 3 step-*10 points*
dream total-*55 points*

night total-*60 points*
competition total-*352 points*

----------


## AstralMango

3 dreams = 3 points. I wanted to give WILD a go this morning 'cause why not, but my cat kept headbutting me. 

*Total: 34.5*

----------


## imazu

Been distracted by waking life stuff again, need to snap my lucidity back into gear!

*Eleventh Night:*
1NLD (1)
3Fragments (1.5)
WBTB (2)

Night Total: 4.5
*COMP. TOTAL: 216.5*
____________________

*3-Step Wk 2:*
1. Fly
2. Fully Phase
3. Advanced Telekinesis

*Personal Goals:*
- Smoke weed w/ H & Lk
- Explore underground somehow (dig or find cave?)
- Have a DC take me to a new scene of their choosing
- Grow male genitalia and examine/experiment

----------


## Pickman

Last night: 

WBTB fail: 2 points
3 fragments:  1.5 points

Total:  3.5 points

----------


## KestrelKat

Sorry Team Earth, I got nothin' for you today...

1 NLD and a WBTB for a whopping 3 points for today!  It was a vivid dream but sadly I forgot to write it down and have since forgotten almost all of it T___T
Hoping for better luck tonight XD

----------


## spellbee2

Only 2 dreams for me last night. But now that snow has cancelled class tomorrow, I get a 3-day weekend. Which means I'm coming back with a VENGEANCE!

*Competition Total - 128 pts*
DJ Comments - *5* (Not included in score)

----------


## cooleymd

20th-21st 8:00pm to 8:00pm
Day 11

+2 WBTB

+0.5 one fragment (11:30p)

+1 Non-Lucid dream recalled

2:35 Seinfeld Pirate Shirt / College recruiters
(J Seinfeld was in the dream)

Night Total +3.5
Contest Total 113.5

----------


## Pickman

Last night:  

WBTB fail:  2 points
1 full dream: 1 point
1 fragment:  0.5 points

Total:  3.5 points

----------


## BrutalNightmare

After a few days away, I'm back with a short lucid (yeih)

Flying over hills - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So, 

- DILD: *10 points*
- 1 non-lucid dream:*1 point*
- Completed one of the 3 step tasks (Flying): *5 points*

New total: 13 points + 16 points = *29 points*

----------


## LiLeila

*Twelfth night*
1 full non-lucid dreams: 1 pt
3 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 1.5 pt

*Total:* 2.5 pt
*Competition Total:* 97.5 pt

Too lazy to recall today.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Finally got my mojo back in time for the end of the comp. I've been too busy to post any updates recently, so here's the last few nights:


*Spoiler* for _Tuesday January 19_: 



LD#242
Dream I am 'entering sleep paralysis'. I stand up in my room at home. I nose-plug, but it's a bit congested so I determine I'm dreaming by levitating (+16). I fly out through the window into the street and start stabilising by looking from my hands to different objects. There is a cat that is trying to swat a butterfly but can't catch it. I point at it and will it to have wings. Small feathery wings the same colour as its fur pop out of its back and it starts flying (+5). I remember that I wanted to teleport. I simply let myself fall back and enter the void. My body shakes and there is a rumbling in my ears (+10). I end up back in my room and fly outside again. My parents shout at me from inside telling me to be ready to leave, and I lose some lucidity, thinking my real parents can see my dream self somehow when my real self is asleep in my room (actually I'm sleeping in my university room). I ignore them as I don't want to get drawn into that dream plot. I see some distant mountains that look beautiful and start flying toward them (+5) when my alarm clock goes off.



First DILD of the night +10
RC + 1
Levitation +5
Changing a DC +5
Teleport +10
Flying +5
Total: 36

*Spoiler* for _Thursday January 21_: 



LDs 243 & 244
1.
I lay down to WILD some time after 5. After losing consciousness for an unknown time I find myself laying in total darkness. I already have an inkling that I am dreaming (+10). The scene gets somewhat brighter and I see that I am in a strange version of my uni bedroom. Outside my window I see my friend, N. I reality check (+1) and get out of bed. I jump out of the nearest  window and into the street. It is now daylight. I start looking from my hands to objects and back to stabilise and remember my task of finding my DG, called Blessy. I start walking down the street when a middle aged man cycles past. I call out to him asking where I can find Blessy. He points at a tattoo studio-looking place (+7). I fly down the street (+5) to the shop and enter, calling Blessy's name as I go up the stairs. In a room at the top of the stairs is a group of young women. I feel I recognise one of them as being Blessy (+5). She has long red hair with one side of her head shaved, like Natalie Dormer in Hunger Games, but redhead. I ask her who she is and she identifies herself as Blessy (+10). Talking to her I start to lose lucidity and I spend the rest of the dream looking for somewhere to have sex with her.

2. 
I become lucid outside (+5) and remember the star task. I look up at the night sky and concentrate on the brightest star. I pluck it out of the sky with my fingers and hold it in my hands (+5). It is about the size of a golf ball and is burning incredibly brightly, shooting off sparks, like magnesium. It is beautiful but so hot that I have to drop it.



First DILD of the night +10
Reality check +1
Interact with DC +2
1st 3-step challenge +5
Flying +5
Basic summon +5
Complete old personal task +10
DILD +5
Dream control +5
Total: 48

*Spoiler* for _ Friday January 22 2016_: 



LDs 245-247

1. WILD
My vibrate alarm goes off in my pocket and I roll onto my back. I body scan a few times and then start observing my closed eyelids and my internal hearing. Some time later my body falls asleep and I roll out (+ 10p) I jump through a window and into the street and start stabilising (+1) [memory gap] 
2. DILD
I become lucid again (+10) This time I am a hotel. It is very ornate, with deco-ish wood panelling. I start stabilising (+1) but DCs keep pinching and tickling me. My efforts to get rid of them are fruitless and despite telling them to back off (+2) they persist and I am drawn back into non lucidity
3. DILD
I become lucid (+5) again in a street near my house and remember one of my 3 step tasks to teleport. I stabilise (+1) and then let myself fall backwards to the ground. I phase straight through (+20) but land in the same spot! I try again but completely black out, falling into dreamless sleep.



First WILD of the night +10
Stabilise +1
First DILD +10
Stabilise +1
Interact with DCs +2
DILD +5
Stabilise +1
Teleport +10
2nd 3-step task +10
Total: 49

*New comp total: 133*

----------


## obfusc8

Twelfth night
2 ND: 2 points
Frag: 0.5 points
WBTB (Failed): 2 points

In the fragment after the WBTB I was attempting to WILD from inside the dream... lying on some purple air mattress in the office kitchen... Gah! >.<

Night total: 4.5
overall: 475 + 4.5 = 479.5

----------


## ExothermReacton

Summing up the last three nights.

Night 10:

3 non-lucids: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 11:

2 non-lucids: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 12:
2 non-lucids: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Stabilization: 1 point
Super Speed: 5 points
First part of the Three-Step-Task done: 5 points

Night 10+11+12 total: 34 points

Comp Total: 121 points

DJ entry following later today!

----------


## Raipat

nothingness continues at my sleep

----------


## patches

Day 9:

1 fragment - 0.5 points

Day 10:

Maybe I had something, but I'm not sure. 0 points.  :Sad: 

Day 11:

I'm sure I remembered something, but eh, better to not count it.

Day 12:

1 full non-lucid - 1 point (Multiple fragments involving pizza and flying and yum.  :smiley: )
1 fragment - 0.5 points (Ick, felt like some blood was being pumped into my veins. Thanks MRI for that imagery.)

----------


## dolphin

More happy sleep and happy dreams.

5 NLDs-*5 points*

competition night #12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-*10 points*
interact with DC-*2 points*
advanced summon-*10 points*
dream total-*22 points*

night total-*27 points*
competition total-*379 points*

----------


## spellbee2

> I get a 3-day weekend. Which means I'm coming back with a VENGEANCE!



VENGEANCE ACHIEVED!

1 Fragment - *0.5 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*
First DILD - *10 pts*
Flying (1st lucid) - *5 pts*
Teleport + 1st Task - 10+5 - *15 pts*
Super Speed - *5 pts*
Fully Phase + 2nd Task - 10+10 - *20 pts*
Super Strength + 3rd Task - 5+15 - *20 pts*
First WILD - *10 pts*
Flying (2nd lucid) - *5 pts*
Full Transformation - *10 pts*
Old Task (Change into a female, with associated parts) - *10 pts*

Night 12 Total - *112.5 pts*
*Competition Total - 240.5 pts*
DJ Comments - *5* (Not Included in Score)

DJ Entry.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

DILD but woke up immediately:

Very short LD FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## lunagoddess

2 full dreams
4 fragments
*competition total = 45.5*

----------


## cooleymd

21st-22nd 8:00pm to 8:00pm
Day 12

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid dream recalled

10:40p Drum Bed / Dogs
1:30a caves / rooms (a bit minecraft)
3:00a SUV Spa / Dog Collar Pull / Backyards / Trespassing
5:40a Private Jet / Tahoe Mtns / Dehydrated Dogs / Hotel Hotties / Butterfly Effect
9:45a Bad Mouthing / McDonalds McCrossCut Fires / Bar Stool Hotties
11:10a Restaurant

7:40a LUCID DREAM River of the Walking Dead
+10 First DILD 
+1 RC (Jump Test)
+5 Fly 
+5 Eat Something (bitter leaves of flower)

Night Total +29
Competition Total 142.5 points



*Spoiler* for _River of the Walking Dead_: 



I am in my bed some girl walks in and takes some clips they aren't even mine so I follow her and take them back, then I notice that my door has a window on it, so I remember that I cover it with a blanket (there are nails above the door) I poke them thru the blanket.  I go back to bed and look at my white noise speakers adjusting them I notice that my room has other windows and is too big, but then notice it is even bigger in the other direction, I begin to run along the room now at least 20 rooms in size (some of it is made of brick with recessed floors) finally I am out side (room just didn't have a wall at the far end) and there is a creek, there are two dead people lying at the bottom, then I notice two more, but one gets up and walks under the water then lies back down.  I become lucid (+10 first DILD) then I decide to jump but see a pole so move near to it, then I rocket up about 25-30 feet (+1 RC Jump Test), I am Flying (+5 Fly) but use the pole to push myself back to the ground, once on the ground I begin to reflect on tasks, but then see yellow and white flowers, So quickly I decide to eat some leaves (+5 eat something) (they are bitter and as I ponder their taste I loose the dream).  Estimated Lucid Time 30 - 45 seconds.  So far after becoming lucid I have only seen 1 DC in the last four lucid dreams and that one walked away at the beginning, damn DC deserters, no wonder I can't even summon them

----------


## LiLeila

*Thirteenth night*
2 full non-lucid dreams: 2 pt
3 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 1.5 pt

*Total:* 3.5 pt
*Competition Total:* 101 pt

----------


## imazu

The non-lucidity continues..

*Twelfth and Thirteenth Nights:*
6NLDs (6)
5Fragments (2.5)
2WBTB (4)

2-Night Total: 12.5
*COMP. TOTAL: 229*

----------


## Pickman

Last night:

WBTB fail:  2 points
1 full non-lucid dream:  1 point
3 fragments: 1.5 points

Total:  4.5 points

----------


## lunagoddess

1 dream

46.5

----------


## dolphin

Less happy but still fun!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...ight-13-73087/

2 NLDs-*2 points*

1st DILD-*10 points*
eat something-*5 points*
flying-*5 points*
dream total-*20 points*

DILD-*5 points*

DILD-*5 points*
basic summon-*5 points*
task of the month-*15 points*
dream total-*25 points*

night total-*52 points*
competition total-*431 points*

----------


## BrutalNightmare

1 fragment 

+0,5 points

----------


## patches

Day 13: (lucky 13 apparently.  :smiley: )

1st DILD - 10 points
stabilization - 1 point
interact with a DC - 2 points

Lucid #10: Skateboarding and Harry Potter? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB (success!) - 2 points

2nd DILD - 5 points
basic flying - 5 points
basic phasing? - 5 points. not sure though.

Lucid #11: Church, plastic beads, tunnels, and blankets - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Raipat

still little sleep and horrible surrounding, but yay, rebound effects gave me a LD tonight.
Note to self: don't try SSILD with a snoring roomate next to you. It might get you arrested for murder  :tongue2: 

tonight's points:
WBTB (success) 2 pts
DILD 10 pts
Interact with a Dream Character 2pts
advanced flying 10pts
failed attempt at phasing through a wall -> but gave me repeated proven invulnerability 5pts
total 29

crashing through wallss - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## coolcoolcool

winefly - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## cooleymd

22nd-23rd 8:00pm to 7:00pm
Day 13

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid dream recalled

12:00a Sneaking in the Laboratory / The Envelope
1:30a Dinosaurs & Aliens / Survival Run
3:10a Error Reporting / The Meeting / Computer Parts / Neo-Gothic Sacramento / Gooey Floor
4:30a Corridors / Half-Ass Repairs
5:20a Gutter-Snipe / Man Hunt
6:30a Disaster / Reports of Insurrection
11:45a Minecraft Realms / Torpedo / Umbrellas

7:30a LUCID DREAM Dyson's Sphere
+10 First DILD
+2 Interact with a DC
+1 RC (Jump Test)
+10 Advanced Flying
+5 Ate Something (dry leaf)
+5 Minor Object Transformation
+5 Minor Summonation
+10 Old Goal: stretch phone screen bigger

Night Total +57
Competition Total 199.5 points


*Spoiler* for _Dyson's Sphere_: 



I pulled off the main road and stopped on the side street.  Another driver was signaling to turn onto the one way street but wanted to turn and drive the wrong way.  The driver waited until someone he knew appeared then the angrily pulled around in behind me and stopped and got out with a weapon.  I got out and was telling him "one way".  There was a black woman DC near by, behind her I noticed the mountains looked a bit close and a bit steep, I asked her were these mountains always this big, then looking back and up, I noticed a landscape above me inverted in the sky, I was in a Dyson's Sphere, beyond the clouds, other clouds and beneath them mountains and forests directly overhead, and arching through the whole sky. I become LUCID (+10 First DILD) I ask her to look at that (+2 Interact with a DC) she just walks away.  I decide to jump test (+1 RC) I jump into the air and FAIL but I know I am dreaming, then I jump again and FAIL, so I begin to run and then Jump into the air I am flying, I throw out my hands and fly at high speed and with great control (+10 Advanced Flying), able to fly in loops and such (maybe being in a Dyson's Sphere with all that potential gravity offset helps) when I land I decide to mind control the DC but she is quickly moving away and vanishes.  I have landed in a steep forest and I see a squirl so I try to mind control it (+0 FAIL), I remember to eat something and grab a couple dried up leafs and eat them they taste pretty bland but are quite crunchy (+5 Eat Something).  I decide to head into the forest as I climb I see boulders and rocks beginning to change to Leather so I pick up a rock about 12 inches wide and transform it into a pillow, it is a less dark leather than the naturally transforming rocks and it has a sown edge and a pattern on it (+5 Minor Object Transformation), as I come to a warehouse made of rock, I decide to pocket summon my phone for the old goal, I see my phone in my left hand but then it is gone, I reach into my right pocket I feel the phone there but can't pull it out, so I reach in the left pocket and feel it there too, but also can't pull it out.  I reach back in the right pocket and pull hard and out it comes (+5 Minor Summonation) I flip the flip phone open and grab at the edges, I am a bit concerned as there are quite a number of pig-people zombies in the warehouse and they are armed and killing each other some are moving towards me.  I stretch the phone anyway, it gets bigger (+10 Old Goal Stretch Phone Screen Bigger), I stretch it some more and then some more must be a 12 in screen now (to hell with I phones, stretched flip phones rule, This really is a fun task try it some time) I still see like an image on the screen some sort of landscape like it is in photo mode.  I see a female pig-person zombie armed with a shovel or an ax, I should summon my flashlight but don't think of this and instead decide to just go kick her down and take her weapon, but I destabilize and loose the dream


  Estimated Lucid Time just under 2 minutes

----------


## AstralMango

23rd:

3 dreams, one fragment, a WBTB = 5.5

24th:

1 dream, 2 fragments = 2 

*Final total: 42 points*

No lucids during the competition. What's the bet that I'll get a lucid afterwards?  :Cheeky:

----------


## spellbee2

2 NLDs -* 2 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts
*
Night 13 Total - *4 pts*
*Competition Total - 248.5 pts*
DJ Comments - *5* (Not Included in Score)


All scoring entries and DJ comments are due by *Tuesday, Jan. 26th at 11:59pm EST*. If you notice any discrepancies in the score sheet, please bring them to my attention before that date.

----------


## obfusc8

Night 13
1 frag: .5 points
wbtb: 2 points
1st DILD: 10 points
stabilise: 1 point
dc manipulation/mind control: 5 points
crazy-ass fast flying: 10 points  ::tongue:: 

night total: 28.5

Night 14
1 nd: 1 point
wbtb: 2 points
1st dild: 10 points
phase through large object (wall): 10 points
fast flying: 10 points
super strength: 5 points
1st 3-step task: 5 points (or is it limited to only complete the 3 step task twice? I've already done my second set of 3 during week 2, so if thats the limit then discount this.)
TOTY fail

2nd dild: 5 points
messing about with weird rock-tree glowing obelisk thingy... 0 points  :tongue2: 

night total: 43 points 

new total: 489 +28.5 + 43 = 561 ish

dj link

----------


## LiLeila

*Fourteenth night*
1 full non-lucid dreams: 1 pt
4 fragments of non-lucid dreams: 2 pt
WBTB (failure): 2 pt

*Total:* 5 pt
*Competition Total:* 106 pt

Almost LD, I realised that I'm dreaming but I couldn't do anything with that or I woke up :c

----------


## lunagoddess

3 dreams

49.5

----------


## Gusto

3 last nights :
3 dream fragments.
subtotal = 26,5

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-*4 points*

competition total-*435 points*

----------


## patches

Day 14:

A good last day.  :smiley:  Woke up in the middle of the night, so got to remember more dreams.

2 non-lucids - 2 points
3 fragments - 1.5 points

----------


## Pickman

Last night, pretty dismal:

1 full dream:  1 point
2 fragments: 1 point

Total:  2 points

----------


## ExothermReacton

And to finish the competition off I present you...two fails of mine.

Both night 13 and 14:
1 non-lucid: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Night 13 and 14 total: 6 points

Comp total: 127

Not quite happy with the result but considering that I restarted lucid dreaming the day the competition started I am satisfied afterall.
At least I finished 1 task^^

----------


## imazu

Well I guess I used up everything I had at the beginning, but it was fun while it lasted! :P But hey, I still have a chance for a nap WILD so we'll see!
*
Fourteenth Night:*
2NLDs (2)
WBTB (2)

Night Total: 4
*COMP. TOTAL: 233*

----------


## spellbee2

Final night, unfortunately couldn't get anything going for me.

2 dreams - *2 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Night 14 Total - *4 pts*
Competition Dreams Total - *248.5 pts*
DJ Comments - *6* - *2 pts*

Competition Grand Total - *250.5 pts*

Good to know I'm improving, at least. Last competition I got 241 points, and 222.5 in the one before that.

----------


## KestrelKat

LOL well I didn't get lucid again last night (well I did once, but only for a short while and I didn't think to actually do anything, so yeah)... so not very many points to add since my last post.  I'll update all my points tomorrow after work, hope that's alright!

----------


## cooleymd

23rd-24th 8:00pm to End of Competition
Last Day 14

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid dream recalled

1030p Minecraftish like dream
12:10a Formula
1:15a Bible Translations / Grafatti / News
4:20a Auditorium / Toothless Man / County Duty / Cat as Pillow / Spinning Around
4:50a Records / Images
6:00a School Coffee Shop / Checking Mail / Strange Land / Creature Hunters / The Trident
3:00p Walking / Bike Intersection / Skating / Bread and Jam

Night Total +9
Competition Final Score 208.5 points


Only one comment posted
60 plus non lucids
5 lucid dreams  :smiley: 
Total Estimated Lucid Time: approximately 4 Minutes 40 Seconds

Achievement: Stretched Flip Phone to the size of a notepad  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

Spellbee, I haven't added any points these past few days, but I only got like 2-3 points a day and I don't feel like counting them up so it's alright, I don't need them.

----------


## Shabby

I only got three points in the last few days. (It was 4.5 but I realized that it ended yesterday evening.) That was fun! I'm sure my lucids will become more frequent again soon enough.

----------


## KestrelKat

Night 11: 3 pts (i NLD, WBTB)
Night 12: 4 pts (2 NLD, WBTB)
Night 13: 6 pts (4 NLD, WBTB)
Night 14: 13 pts (1 NLD, 1 very brief LD, WBTB)

I promise I'll get the DJs up soon for the one puny little LD XD


Competition Total: *427 points*

Nice job, everyone!  This was a good competition.
I always love seeing how people are getting points and what the challenges are!

----------


## spellbee2

And the first competition of 2016 has come to a close. Thanks everyone for the submissions. I guess all the anticipation for the final scores is gone since I made that spreadsheet, so without further ado, here's the final scores:

- - - - - - - - - - - Upper League - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Earth*
• KestrelKat *424*
• Raipat *82.5*
• spellbee2 *250.5*
• PKJacker *68.5*
TOTAL  *825.5* 


*Wind*
• SammyTheSnake *26.5*
• cooleymd *208.5*
• imazu *238*
• dolphin *435*
• ExothermReacton *127*
TOTAL *1035*


*Fire*
• Ctharlhie *156.5*
• obfusc8 *561*
• coolcoolcool *28*
• MrPriority *4.5*
• ginsan *94*
• Nfri *7.5*
TOTAL *851.5*


- - - - - - - - - - - Lower League - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Snap*
• Pickman *112*
• LiLeila *104*
TOTAL *216*


*Crackle*
• shabby *68*
• patches *49.5*
• AstralMango *42*
• lunagoddess *53.5*
• SwordArtOnline *58*
TOTAL *271*


*Pop*
• BrutalNightmare *29.5*
• NickSeagull *16*
• Purp3L *66.5*
• m4ra *1*
• Gusto *26.5*
TOTAL *139.5*


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Obfusc8* scrambled his way to the top of the Upper League scoreboard with *561 points*


But it wasn't quite enough to stop the unrelenting force of *Team Wind* and their impressive score of *1035 points*.


*Pickman* shredded the competition in the Lower League with *112 points* (with an equally impressive showing from teammate *LiLeila* with *104*)


But without help from the rest of their team, they were no match for the delicious crispy taste of *Team Crackle* and their score of *271 points*. 



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Awards*
*Mass Recall*: Most points scored for Dream Recall - *LiLeila* (86)
*Induce THIS!*: Most lucid dreams during competition - *dolphin* and *obfus8* (16)
*Something's Amiss*: Most DILDs during competition - *obfusc8* (15)
*WILD West*: Most WILDs during competition - *dolphin*, *Raipat*, *spellbee2* (2)
*Django Chained*: Most chained lucid dreams (aka DEILDs) - *spellbee2* (1)
*Terrible Roommate*: Performed WBTB every night - *cooleymd*, *ExothermReacton*, *imazu*
*Control Freak*: Most Basic or Advanced tasks completed - *obfusc8* (34)
*Relatively Unstable*: Most RCs/Stabilizations - *Ctharlhie* (6)
*Employee of the Month/Year*: Most TOTMs/TOTYs completed - *KestrelKat* (3)
*Team Player*: Most teammates summoned in lucids - *KestrelKat* (2)
*GOOOOAAAAAAL*: Most Personal Goals completed - *imazu*, *KestrelKat*, *obfusc8* (2)
*No Comment*: Most DJ Comments posted - *lunagoddess* (9)

And with that, another competition is in the books. Here's to a happy and very lucid 2016!  ::cheers:: 


*I want to hear from YOU!*

Let me know what you thought about this competition. What did you like? What didn't you like? What worked? What didn't? What would you like to see added in the next competition?

Primarily though, I'm really interested in when you guys would want to have the next competition. I definitely think we need to do it more often than every 6 months, but I don't want to have it so frequently that it becomes routine and loses its specialness. I'm currently thinking of making it a quarterly thing (one every 3 months), but I'd love to hear what you guys think. I had a blast hosting this competition, so I'm definitely up for another one whenever you guys want.

----------


## KestrelKat

Summer will be a great time for me (as I won't be stressed from wrangling kindergarteners all day)!  But there's also spring break.  ,aye around Easter time for the next competition?

Also, I love the awards XD it's a nice touch!

----------


## Ginsan

Once every 3 months sounds like it's far enough apart to retain its specialness, but not too far apart. It may sound like a long time, but 3 months is like the minimal time to make noticable progress, right? Approximately. At least to me.

I actually liked everything about this competition, the personal goals (I had a lot of fun with these... even though I didn't complete any  :tongue2: ), the weekly challenges, the fact that you could get points with toty and totm and the team tasks. The scoresheet was neat, but I wonder if it's necessary. I think it's perfectly fine to update the scores in a simple list in the original post.

Thank you for hosting this  :smiley:   I certainly got motivated and my momentum is still present, I'm at the start of some great progress here!  :boogie:   (I even updated my dream goals in my signature)


edit: now that the competition is over... Arrogance time! You guys better make some progress within the next 3 months because Gin-san is going to take ALL THE POINTS  :mwahaha:  :mwahaha:  :mwahaha:  :mwahaha:  :mwahaha:  :mwahaha:  :mwahaha:

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for the competition spellbee!

I liked everything but I loved the spreadsheet.

Once every 3 months sounds good.

----------


## AstralMango

I loved the competition. Three months sounds good.  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

> *I want to hear from YOU!*
> 
> ...What worked? What didn't? ...



*It wasn't the IND(ividuals) in wIND that put the WIN in WINd it was people posting everyday that put it there (same thing true of krackle in the other league)*

Maybe as part of the signup have some sort of participation level survey.  Just from past experience I figured that some people who signed up were gonna let life or whatever get in the way of dreaming.

In the end I don't think it mattered who was on your team, what mattered was if they showed up.  I'm pretty sure several contestants with low scores are at least twice the Lucid dreamer that I am.  But in a pre-contest participation survey before the members of teams where chosen I would have voted my level as All-In-And-Then-Some 

In the last competition there were a few nights I didn't even get to sleep at all and posted ZERO but I posted that goose egg even so, and showed up every day.

In the lower league just like in the Upper it was having a team with the most active people that mattered more than anything else

Of course one other thing would have been to actually have the advanced league, but luckily all three of the people with huge points were on three different teams and so averaged out their effect on total score

----------


## Pickman

> But without help from the rest of their team, they were no match for the delicious crispy taste of *Team Crackle* and their score of *271 points*.



I spent the past few weeks looking at the scoresheet and thinking, "Is it seriously just me and LiLeila versus everyone else?"

I have no complaints about the competition itself.  I thought it went well and checking in on it daily really seemed to help increase my recall.  I haven't had this many LD's in such a short space of time in a long while.  In fact, I had two more since the competition ended, which I wasn't expecting.  

I agree we should do this more often.  Every 3 months sounds like a great idea.

----------


## imazu

> Thanks for the competition spellbee!
> 
> I liked everything but I loved the spreadsheet.
> 
> Once every 3 months sounds good.



Same!  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> Maybe as part of the signup have some sort of participation level survey.  Just from past experience I figured that some people who signed up were gonna let life or whatever get in the way of dreaming.



I definitely agree that lack of participation from some people was the biggest flaw of this competition. But I've learned from the Buddy Program that despite those participation surveys and multiple PMs as reminders, there's really no way to stop people from disappearing on you. Kind of the nature of any forum, really - some people can be super active one day and disappear completely the next.

I know that in some of the older comps, Sensei made the final team score an average of the individual scores of the people that participated. But then what about the people who only submitted one or two days - their lower scores would still hurt the rest of their team. We could do an "average score per night reported", but then that would discourage people with low-scoring nights from submitting, because they wouldn't want to hurt their team's average. Do you kinda see my predicament? About half-way through this competition, I really did think about changing the final score to a team average, because it felt unfair to Pickman and LiLeila that they were losing to teams of 5. But then I thought changing it would be unfair to everyone, since it was understood from the beginning that it would be a total sum score instead of an average score.

I really don't know how Sensei did it, but he was able to get almost 100% participation in the last comp. It's hard when people don't sign in, so they don't see the multiple PMs I sent reminding them, etc. At least for Sensei's, it was always only like one person per league that went AWOL, so it didn't throw off the balance too much. I think we just happened to get unlucky in that all of them happened to be on the same team. When I made the teams, I basically put each league in order, from most frequent lucidity to least, and broke any ties in the order by random numbers. Then I assigned their teams like a snake draft (#1,2,3 on team 1,2,3; #4,5,6 on team 3,2,1; etc.). If it wouldn't hurt anyone's feelings, in the future I'd add a 3rd step and kind of manually balance the teams based on how committed I think they are - nothing too deep, just enough that it's at least somewhat even and they're not all on Team Snap the same team.

----------


## obfusc8

Thanks for the competition spellbee2 and everyone that took part. It was a blast, despite not really knowing the scoring and stuff to start. Also my lucid rate went up cause I was so motivated and almost daily wbtbs... and typically it has now dropped back down.  :Sad:  So pls host a new comp. Asap... or like in a couple of months would be good.  ::D:

----------


## Raipat

Thank you @spellbee for organizing the competition in such a professional manner (that spreadsheet rocks!)!
@all thanks for sharing your dreams! It was intrigueing to follow us as a group through two weeks of competitive dreaming.
The second week was hard for me as it was very stressful in waking life, and also a quite interesting opportunity to at least try to put a focus on dreaming, though.

If you repeat the challange, please count me in  :;-):

----------


## LiLeila

Woho, I'm in the final score xd Haha, team Snap was really tiny! 

Thanks! It was a great competition. Very motivating. Everything was perfect, I can't find any disadvantage! :P Every 3 months sounds good but maybe every 6 months is beter for this specialty? I don't know. Spreadsheet was also cool thing.

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...6-signups.html

New competition. Everyone sign up!!!!!!  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

> ...Everyone sign up!!!!!!



Or even better only people who plan to actually participate  :smiley:

----------

